#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-04
<nhaines> sn9: German word for oneirick would be träumig.
<sn9> no "ei" in that
<nhaines> Unity is optimal for playing Minecraft: http://ubuntuone.com/p/kpO/
<iheartubuntu> I only had time to pull off one Natty countdown banner idea. Its very simple and uses the Ubuntu orange. Wished I had more time. Will be working well in advance on 11.10 designs! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/NattyCountdownBanner
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I like the elegance of your design.  It's a real shame it doesn't qualify.  :(
<pleia2> what's the trouble with it?
<nhaines> pleia2: they basically said "no narwhals".
<sn9> wtf
<nhaines> Some of the designs there are a bit gaudy.... I think Anthony Scarth's design's probably the nicest, or Leandro Gómez's.  But iheartubuntu's is very clean, and that's something most of the others are lacking.
<pleia2> ah, I knew they said they didn't want animals a few countdown banners ago, but I didn't realize it had continued (and they didn't include that on the guidelines)
<pleia2> "it would probably be inappropriate to over-emphasize narwhal graphics"
<pleia2> from the announcement
<sn9> pink unicorns
<pleia2> they should add that to the guidelines on the wiki, seems like a few people didn't realize
<nhaines> Yeah, I was surprised not to find it on the wiki page.
<sn9> "they" ? it's a wiki
<pleia2> sn9: changing the guidelines for someone else's contest is not good form
<iheartubuntu> well, i tried not make the narwhal stand out with any detail. just an outline.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: it's better than the aqua one with the dancing narwhal.  :)
<iheartubuntu> there can always be exceptions :) (or not)
<pleia2> hehe, I quite like the cartoony one ;)
<iheartubuntu> so do i!
<iheartubuntu> i tihnk its good to have more than just one or two designs.
<iheartubuntu> a cartoon design would work great on, well, my cartoon site
<iheartubuntu> DUH - i just figured out i can ftp into my servers right from a "places" folder
<nhaines> Any Nautilus folder will let you ftp in.
<nhaines> nautilus is pretty awesome.  :)
<sn9> unity isn't
<nhaines> Unity is awesome, too.
<nhaines> It's perfect for playing Minecraft.
<nhaines> Q.E.D.
<nhaines> Unity's awesomeness is much more recent, though.
<nhaines> pleia2: I just picked up the book "15 Minutes Including Q&Q: A Plan to Save the World From Lousy Presentations".  I'll let you know if it's any good.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: the Slashdot review (plus the title) sounded promising and the $2.99 Kindle price was too good to pass up.  :)
<pleia2> ah nice
<pleia2> I was asked to submit a keynote talk for a little foss event back east last week, if I'm selected my stuffed animal audience will be well-used by the time I'm ready for it
<nhaines> pleia2: oh wow, that's great!  :D
<nhaines> Someday I'll give a keynote.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, we'll see, it's just a little conference but I have to start somewhere :)
<nhaines> pleia2: how many times do you practice a speech before you give it?
<pleia2> nhaines: depends on the talk, 8 times is probably average though
<pleia2> I always set aside at least 8 hours for just speaking prep
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm always a little lazy on setting aside time.  I do a lot of talking out loud as I'm writing notes and creating slides.
<nhaines> I even manage to convince myself I'll sound more ad-libbing and off-the-cuff.  :)
<nhaines> Even though I know that even when I was an instructor and giving the same 7-hour Excel lesson week after week, my "spontaneous" jokes were all well-planned in advance.
<iheartubuntu> so  thats what the stuffed animals are for!
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 is going to have lucid dreams of talking to life sized furry humans. i would be worried when they start chasing you
<pleia2> cute fluffy things are never aggressive :)
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> im going natty on this computer. be back in a few
<iheartubuntu> (minutes? hours?)
<iheartubuntu> natty still installing on my desktop. doing all the updates
<nhaines> pleia2: it was a pretty good book.  :)  Not 100% applicable to every talk I'll give, but definitely had some good ideas in it.
<iheartubuntu> 14 min to go for natty. i notice on the desktop im installing with nvidia, the topbar didnt work
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: during the Ubiquity installer?  It doesn't work on ATI either.
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> i didnt experience that on this laptop with built in graphics
<iheartubuntu> but it will work one installed? :)
<iheartubuntu> (gulp)
<nhaines> Yes, for me there's a missing icon and the top panel is only about 4px high.  It's really annoying.
<iheartubuntu> yes, thats exactly what it looks like right now
<nhaines> Aww, UDS-S is in Orlando.
<iheartubuntu> i saw that. did anyone here go to it last yr?
<kdub> wasnt it in orlando last time?
<iheartubuntu> yah
<kdub> shuttleworth must like florida i guess
<pleia2> apparently it was a 2 year deal
<broder> UDS-S is, what, 13.10?
<broder> ah, the rumor is UDS-P not -S. that's...slightly less absurdly in advance
<iheartubuntu> OMGubuntu mentioned it could be in FL again for budget reasons. dont know if they had a source to that or just speculation
<broder> I don't have anything to compare against, but I thought the Caribe Royale was nice
<iheartubuntu> woohoo! 3rd place in countdown banners!
<pleia2> oh, did they announce them?
<iheartubuntu> shhh! i didnt finish reading the email. im not supposed to tell anyone!
<iheartubuntu> dang
<pleia2> hah
<iheartubuntu> this station is for nhaines... http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1280187
<iheartubuntu> "Melodien aus den Bergen"
<iheartubuntu> :D
<kdub> internet
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: congrats!  Your banner is definitely the cleanest.  :)
<kdub> whats a banner for?
<iheartubuntu> actually, i need to clean up the narwhal. its a bit ragged. i did it this morn early. first time doing all inkscape and i had just imported a jpg. need to trace it and clean it up
<iheartubuntu> Countdown Banner... 28 days until Ubuntu 11.04, 27 days, 26 days, etc
<iheartubuntu> finally getting a chance to work with unity here
<pleia2> kdub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/NattyCountdownBanner
<iheartubuntu> so far i like it
<iheartubuntu> couple things im not a fan of
<iheartubuntu> like the menu options being in the top panel
<iheartubuntu> switching workspaces is an extra step
<kdub> sure are a lot of banners...
 * crashsystems <3 global menus
<iheartubuntu> but unity sure is much improved since SCaLE9x
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-05
<iheartubuntu> im going to have to really get used to the new all apps menu. i like my old menus where i click apps > internet and thats what i have installed. i know its basically the same, jsut have to relearn the way i see the menu
<crashsystems> I definitely agree with the statement that menus are a big usability fail for most people.
<nhaines> I don't know why I read doctormo's blog.  It always makes me angry.  :(
<crashsystems> lol
<nhaines> If he trained others to use Ubuntu and they have no idea what the Ubuntu icon means and can't figure out that the icon with a down arrow opens a menu, then he *failed*.
<nhaines> Whether they like the new menu layout is a separate issue, but if they don't like desktop changes every 6 months and he didn't stick them on 10.04 LTS, then he failed twice.
<crashsystems1> Anyone have problems with their keyboard not working in 11.04?
<aaditya> it told me to press F1 to continue
<pleia2> aaditya: I hear you're our linux picnic leader this year :)
<aaditya> yes pleia2, we'll see how it goes :)
<pleia2> I really enjoyed it last year, looking forward to it again
<aaditya> That's nice. I missed the one last year, so I guess I'll have a lot of surprises to deal with. :P
<pleia2> hehe
<crashsystems1> Update manager crashed leaving stuff broken, and then apport cannot report it because my system is not up to date
<pleia2> :\
<aaditya> crashsystems1: would `apt-get install` help?
<aaditya> crashsystems1: sudo apt-get install
<crashsystems1> I'm fixing it, but there is still the issue of not being able to report a bug
<aaditya> report a bug for it? ;)
<crashsystems1> For manger crashing
<aaditya> hmm.
<crashsystems1> Hah, problem solved
<aaditya> that was rather quick.
<crashsystems> well, all I had to do was get an external USB so I could switch to tty1, run apt-get to fix some broken packages, then apt-get again to finish the update, then reboot
<aaditya> cool!
<crashsystems> a few broken packages, a keyboard that does not type and a gnome session that does not load are not going to keep me from watching Dr. Who.
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 waits impatiently for new season
<crashsystems> indeed
<iheartubuntu> OMGUbuntu new 3D project will cost about $50 and have a $10-$15 monthly fee for playing. I dont know about a monthly fee. In this economy?
 * iheartubuntu has switched back to 10.10. dont know if i can used to natty
<iheartubuntu> wow, no more sipit
<iheartubuntu> shipit
<pleia2> it was reduced significantly these past couple cycles
<pleia2> I'm not surprised realy
<iheartubuntu> does anyone have any secret tricks for helping back pain?
<pleia2> basics of bug triaging session starting now in #ubuntu-classroom if anyone is interested
 * kdub realizes my root hdd has been going 24/7 since 2005
<nhaines_> iheartubuntu: ibuprofen!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-06
<iheartubuntu> thanx
<iheartubuntu> i will have to pick some up
<iheartubuntu> barely making it today
<ryaxnb> hello
<ryaxnb> using linux is so fun
<ryaxnb> using linux is california is funner :)
<sn9> especially ubuntu
<MarkDude> Well even on a spaceship using Linux should be fun
<sn9> especially ubuntu
<MarkDude> Dont forget Puppy Linux- it barks when you start it up
<akk> Anywhere you need to use a computer.
<MarkDude> That is fun, IMO
<MarkDude> Ruff ruff.
<kevin9286049> weeeeeee
 * MarkDude is wondering if the person from Hawaii ever came back - my machine died- so I have no log of WHERE I was supposed to send them some SWAG
<sn9> facepalm
<kevin9286049> a Hawaiian?  i talked to a Hawaiian at SCaLE wearing a superman shirt
<kevin9286049> btw MarkDude how are you?
<kevin9286049> i asked him if he was Hawaiian and he said "yeah".  then i said "i like your t-shirt" and he said "I *feel* like Superman" and i said "coooool."
<akk> MarkDude: So is Fedora really naming their release Beefy Miracle? Tell me it's a late april fool's joke.
<sn9> i think it's still being decided
<MarkDude> grantbow, I cant make it tomorrow,
<MarkDude> akk,  no it is very likely the name
<akk> ick
<MarkDude> voting is happening now
<akk> And there are people actually voting for it?
 * MarkDude likes that it REMOVES the #1 thing i hear Fedora folks complain about Ubuntu
<MarkDude> the names
<MarkDude> the whole 2 of the same letter
<MarkDude> this election removes any superiority Fedora may have felt :)
<akk> heh
<MarkDude> Umm, have you seen my profile pic on facebook?
 * MarkDude has a Beefy Miracle shirt
 * akk wades through dozens of "Joe Smith answered 'What's your favorite pickle' with 'Kosher dill'" type entries to find Mark's
<akk> So the beefy miracle is a hot dog? Aren't those usually largely pork?
<akk> I guess this must be an all-beef one.
<MarkDude> Well, Its more than a beef thing
<MarkDude> A vegetarian is partially behind the start, mizmo
<akk> This must be some cultural reference that I'm missing because I'm an old fart. :)
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/hackergotchis/
<akk> (but googling on beefy miracle gets a fedora page as its first hit, so it's not much of a cultural phenom ...)
<pleia2> akk: me too, but I can't use age as an excuse :)
<MarkDude> Well I made a tofu miracle
<MarkDude> it was an animated gif at first
<MarkDude> the story behind it was as a generic filler for unbranded Fedora CDs
<crashsystems> I may never complain about Mark Shuttleworth's release names again.
<pleia2> crashsystems: hehe
<MarkDude> crashsystems, you hopefully see some of the beauty nehind the name
<akk> Yeah, Ubuntu's are bad but this is far worse.
<MarkDude> So the mustard was animated going up the hotdog
<crashsystems> I'm seriously considering buying the Canon 7D. That or the 60D. I can't make up my mind.
<MarkDude> hence the saying on the back of my shirt "The mustard indicates progress"
 * akk gets called inside to finish watching Fargo
<pleia2> crashsystems: nice, my boyfriend is looking at the similarly speced nokias
<pleia2> nokias?
<crashsystems> Nikon
<pleia2> nikons!
<pleia2> yes :)
<crashsystems> I won't ask him for advice then :D
<pleia2> I'm more of a canon girl myself
<crashsystems> do you have any opinion on 60d vs 7d?
<pleia2> no, it's been a couple years since I've seriously looked
<MarkDude> Here are the pics form the Global Jam, as well as the Beefy Miracle shirt https://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/UbuntuGlobalJamSaxbysWC#5592349700686778802
<MarkDude> As well as Jono wearing the Natty Narwhal shirt
<MarkDude> And Dangerous G also
<pleia2> added link to the wiki page
<MarkDude> Sorry about that, I posted to FB then got busy with stuff
<kdub> hola channel
<nhaines> Good morning, jono.
<jono> hey nhaines
<crashsystems> I wonder if some people think that framesets make sites more secure
<kdub> oh sure, when i say hello.... :D
<kdub> crashsystems: security through obscurity
<crashsystems> more like security through insanity
<akk> I think they just like the framed design (based on people I know who stubbornly cling to frame designs).
<iheartubuntu> i was put on the backup list for UDS!
<MarkDude> akk I just saw your Twitter message- hella funny
<akk> The war of the worlds one?
<MarkDude> The Fedora name thing
<iheartubuntu> are they putting in those dang digital meters?
<akk> They already did that, iheartubuntu :(
<iheartubuntu> looks like a ton of people up in the bay area are protesting and getting those meters reversed or at least put on hold until more data comes out about them
<iheartubuntu> http://stopsmartmeters.org/
<kevin9286049> hey everybody
<akk> Yeah -- they've been fighting for a while, and a court case said tough nuts, but a different court case seems to have just reversed that.
<iheartubuntu> hi kevin8675309 whats up
<akk> I'm not worried about the radiation thing (which was what the latest court case was about) but I'm bothered by reports of wrong meter readings.
<iheartubuntu> i know our meter has read higher ever since it was replaced. not by much... couple dollars here, couple there. but we are home even less!
<kevin9286049> where do i start iheartubuntu ?  i guess with the new blueray player my girlfriend got.  it has USB ports :)
<iheartubuntu> nice
<akk> I could get behind the smartmeters if there was an easy way for me to read it myself and monitor it.
<iheartubuntu> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/features/allfeatures/skype-access/
<iheartubuntu> skype now has internet access on public networks (like airports, etc)
<iheartubuntu> so u dont need to pay to use the airports wifi, u end up paying skype
<iheartubuntu> (and probably the airport somehow thru skype)
<iheartubuntu> kev u have any stretches i can do to fix my back
<kevin9286049> what's up with you iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> down since sunday
<iheartubuntu> my back is jacked up
<kevin9286049> you could try out a few iheartubuntu.  but you'd best take it easy and work your way up to a stronger back
<kevin9286049> what do you think is the problem iheartubuntu ?
<akk> Yoga is supposedly the best long-term solution for back problems (speaking as someone who keeps meaning to try yoga and never gets around to it).
 * kevin9286049 stands on his head until you go see cal
<kevin9286049> i do "yoga" every day
<iheartubuntu> mowing the grass 3x
<kevin9286049> just gotta' find movements and poses you enjoy, stick to it daily, and go from there
<iheartubuntu> any good stretches to help the back now?
<kevin9286049> you mowed the grass and got back pain iheartubuntu ?
<kevin9286049> that is puzzling
<iheartubuntu> yah :) it was so tall  i had to keep mowing and mowing
<kevin9286049> i'm not sure, i could recommend a ton, but there is no silver bullet
<kevin9286049> and you'd have to use good judgement when executing them (like, if it hurts bad, stop)
<kevin9286049> downward dog, bridge, headstand...
<kevin9286049> leg lifts may help
<kevin9286049> cobra
<iheartubuntu> im thinking if i just keep moving, it will get better
<kevin9286049> the standing forward bend also comes to mind
<kevin9286049> i'd do the standing forward bend, see how that feels
<iheartubuntu> wait are these kama sutra or yoga :)
<iheartubuntu> (not like i can do either)
<kevin9286049> don't get me started on kama sutra
<kevin9286049> another one that might help are those "swimming" exercises.  lay on your stomach, arch back, hands up, and kick feet
<kevin9286049> i'd also recommend some leg lifts, 3 sets
<iheartubuntu> ive done this cat pose
<iheartubuntu> do u knw o what im talking about
<akk> I do stomach crunches (when I remember and feel up to it) and it seems to help keep away back problems.
<kevin9286049> oh yeah, that might
<iheartubuntu> you get down on all fours and then arch your back
<kevin9286049> i prefer leg lifts, but they are probably quite similar
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if acupuncture would help
<kevin9286049> yeah, i do that pose sometimes
<kevin9286049> also "guru pranam"
<kevin9286049> like "child's pose"
<kevin9286049> i would be looking for prevention iheartubuntu
<kevin9286049> only way that will happen is if you find a exercise routine and stick to it
<kevin9286049> 15 min to 30 min a day makes a difference
<kevin9286049> but the big mystery to me is, why did you mow your lawn 3x?
<kevin9286049> once wasn't enough?
<iheartubuntu> no
<iheartubuntu> it was so tall
<iheartubuntu> i just havent had time
<kevin9286049> ohhhhhh
<iheartubuntu> so i cut it tall
<iheartubuntu> then medium
<iheartubuntu>  then short
<kevin9286049> back and front?
<iheartubuntu> and i got a huge backyard
<iheartubuntu> i know, stupid
<kevin9286049> if i had a place i would do the landscaping mullet style
<kevin9286049> serious in the front
<kevin9286049> party in the back
<iheartubuntu> thats pretty much how i was doing it
<kevin9286049> what happened?
<kevin9286049> i don't have a yard
<kevin9286049> even stupider
 * kevin9286049 smiles
<iheartubuntu> i think pulling the mower cord a bazillion times did me in
<kevin9286049> interesting, an electric mower
<iheartubuntu> no
<iheartubuntu> regular
<kevin9286049> ohhhh
<kevin9286049> to start it up
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> i used to do yoga too
<iheartubuntu> 20 pounds ago
<iheartubuntu> :|
<iheartubuntu> there was a great website... some gals did a video feed while doing yoga up in montana or something
<kevin9286049> i used to eat hamburgers 20 lbs ago
<iheartubuntu> they started charging money so i stopped
<kevin9286049> i bought a book
<kevin9286049> i gave it to my brother
<kevin9286049> now i do all kinds of weird stuff that isn't really "yoga" per se
<kevin9286049> yoga can be quite boring
<kevin9286049> painful too
<akk> electric mowers are great, no cord pulling or pollution
<akk> it's sad that they're so hard to find
<akk> Ours broke and we looked for a replacement, gave up and found a way to fix the old one (better anyway, I know).
<nhaines> Not that puzzling.  Pushing can strain the lower back.
<nhaines> Oh, I'm off in backscroll land.  :(
<iheartubuntu> maybe thats what did it then
<iheartubuntu> i ended up duct tapping my mower handle so i would not have to keep starting it up :)
<iheartubuntu> taping
<nhaines> A very good stretch is to lay on your back and draw your knees into your chest.
<iheartubuntu> and duct tape them
<iheartubuntu> i will try anything at this point
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<iheartubuntu> thanks kevin for tips
<nhaines> Other than that, rest is good.  Sleeping flat on your back is best for your back at night.  Sleeping on your stomach is worst.
<kevin9286049> eh, thank me if they work.  hope you feel better
<nhaines> And if you must sleep on your side, put a pillow between your knees.
<iheartubuntu> kev.. i found the site i was talking about. http://www.yogatoday.com/
<iheartubuntu> but they have some free videos posted often on their blog.. http://blog.yogatoday.com/
<kevin9286049> iheartubuntu: http://images.google.com may be useful to look up images of poses
<kevin9286049> nhaines, how are you?
<nhaines> kevin9286049: feeling under the weather today.  Slept in an hour and woke up with a lot of phlegm.
<nhaines> I'm doing better since then but I am a bit cold.
<kevin9286049> nhaines: yeah, there's something going around.  my throat and nasal passages have been inflamed
<kevin9286049> not too much mucous yet, hopefully this is the worst of it
<nhaines> Yeah, It's been all this week.  Not a ton of mucous but it's really viscous.
<kevin9286049> i noticed the air is still pretty chilly, even when the sun is out
<kevin9286049> i might consider wearing a handkerchief over my nose and mouth if 1. i had one and 2. it didn't make me look like a bandit
<nhaines> kevin9286049: might not want to ride the trains.  :)
<kevin9286049> i hear ya
<nhaines> Grr, I think this beta CD I burned is bad and I just hosed my laptop.
<iheartubuntu> thats no fun
<nhaines> I'll give it one more try, then I'll have a coworker burn me a new CD.  At least I didn't have any important files.
<nhaines> Hmm, well, looks like that install worked... maybe asking to download and install updates broek it the first time.
<iheartubuntu> kevin9286049 - this is like a wakeup call for me to get back to the gym :)
<kevin9286049> iheartubuntu: the gym is your backyard, don't waste your $ or time on a gym
<kevin9286049> unless you are meeting friends
<kevin9286049> my $0.000000000
<akk> Whatever works for you is the best exercise plans. I dislike gyms but they work for lots of people.
<iheartubuntu> i agree. i used to do a bunch of stuff! just got lazy
<pleia2> I certainly don't feel like I'm wasting my money on my membership
 * kevin9286049 smiles
<iheartubuntu> well, i bought membership to my local gym last year.. i still have a few motnhs on it
<iheartubuntu> i dropped 20# to go to europe, then uhhh... i guess im still on vacation
<iheartubuntu> my area is perfect for walking in the cool mornings... im near the mountains, etc, but my wife likes the gym. so pretty much whatever works
<iheartubuntu> the gym i like becuase u get into a groove
<kevin9286049> i like the privacy of home.  you can't do crazy stuff at the gym
<kevin9286049> well, i guess you *could*
<kevin9286049> but it isn't advised
<kevin9286049> it's just not very...free
<kevin9286049> maybe it's just the gyms i've been to
<iheartubuntu> the one near me is pretty big... swimming pool, saunas, basketball, etc... like a ymca or something
<kevin9286049> the beach!
<kevin9286049> saunas and basketball...neat
<kevin9286049> dart tag at the gym!
<kevin9286049> laser tag at SCaLE was a pretty good work out
<iheartubuntu> how was that?
<iheartubuntu> was there enough room to do it?
<kevin9286049> yeah
<kevin9286049> it was, i dunno, laser tag.  you have to let yourself be like a kid to enjoy it
<akk> Wish I could have done that -- such a fun idea for a conf.
<kevin9286049> i felt kind of silly after the 1st round
<kevin9286049> but i was generally silly the entire time i was there...soooo
<kevin9286049> iheartubuntu: actually, all this exercise talk makes me want to go to the beach.  maybe we could have an ubuntu event somewhere
<kevin9286049> like malibu or something
<kevin9286049> :P
<akk> A geeknic.
<kevin9286049> sure
<kevin9286049> "Geeknics, because Geeks don't pic."
<kevin9286049> that made no sense
 * kevin9286049 goes back to perl, ashamed
<kdub> san diego
<akk> http://geeknic.org/
<kevin9286049> i'm not really familiar with san diego beaches.  furthest i've been is tressles
<kevin9286049> or laguna beach, i went diving there once
<kevin9286049> but yeah, i doubt i'll go diving ever again
<kevin9286049> well, just looked at a map.  1.  it's spelled trestles.  2.  laguna beach is more north it seems
<kevin9286049> so back to perl.  random number generator.  and the array is by line.  i may have to hand code the array.
 * MarkDude had a volunteer typing up the list of folks in SoCal that wanted to have a geeknic, they decided typing was tooo hard
<MarkDude> So I need to pick up the list and do it myself
<kevin9286049> it wasn't me, was it?
<kevin9286049> ha
<kdub> laguna's way north
<kdub> i think DarkwingDuck was talking about a SD geeknic with our local lug
<kevin9286049> MarkDude: seriously, if you need help PM
<kevin9286049> that sounds cool kdub
<kevin9286049> rats, not help...a hand
<kevin9286049> ug, i'm going to mess with this bot some more
<kevin9286049> fail at english, fail at perl
<kevin9286049> it's a fail fest!
 * kevin9286049 smiles
<MarkDude> Well someone stepped up asa volunteer, and it was too much for them to do. I respectfully thanked them for trying.
<kevin9286049> did they forget?  or they literally said typing was too hard?
<kevin9286049> MarkDude: ^
<MarkDude> kevin9286049, my job is to match someone to what best fits them when they volunteer
<MarkDude> If there is any fail, it lies with me
 * MarkDude guesses it was the responsibility part, but, that is sorta moot. Maybe they will step up later, maybe not
<kevin9286049> i won't speculate further on your situation MarkDude.  but goodluck with your job
<MarkDude> kevin9286049, no problem. A key insight to all of this might be that a few volunteers are looking for employment
<MarkDude> The stress is most likely anything that is not directly finding work
<akk> Always a good thing to keep in mind in times like these.
 * MarkDude as a general rule would not give volunteers a bad time, its not like they are getting a check
<kevin9286049> oh, absolutely.  searching for a job is a job in and of itself
<kevin9286049> i still haven't gotten around to updating my resume today
<kevin9286049> i think it isn't explicit enough
<MarkDude> We are able to give them free coffee or other such perks, and soon hopefully be able to offset travel expenses.
<kevin9286049> there is an ant crawling on me
 * kevin9286049 smiles
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-07
<aaditya> kevin9286049: what color?
<kevin9286049> aaditya: black.
<kevin9286049> good question aaditya, not sure what i would do with a red one
<aaditya> I'd use pepper spray on it and then watch it squirm.
<aaditya> ...before I start squirming myself.
<kevin9286049> yeah, i wouldn't do that
<iheartubuntu1> i cant believe nhaines got out of DMV so quick! nice job
<akk> Last time I had to go to DMV, what worked best: check the waiting times at all the local DMVs and rush to the one with the shortest waiting time.
<akk> It's really helpful having that info online.
<iheartubuntu1> i told them to go to another DMV too
<akk> Appointments at the DMV often don't seem to save any time.
<akk> The appt line is shorter but sometimes they also call the numbers less often.
<akk> But they use that horrid system of random letters where it's impossible to estimate how much time is left. :(
<pleia2> california's dmv is pretty horrible all around (at least the location in SF)
<akk> In SF you're not supposed to do car stuff anyway. :)
<nhaines> akk: haha, that's what I did!  They released an Android app just a couple days ago.
<nhaines> The plan was to survey all the non-appointment times for all local DMVs and then rush to the northernmost one.  But the jokes on me, I went south 10 miles.  :(
<pleia2> akk: even though I don't drive much, I needed a license
<pleia2> states get cranky if I keep my PA license!
<nhaines> pleia2: state ID card>
<akk> I was joking, pleia2, honest!
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> And she'd need to go to the DMV even for an ID card.
<pleia2> new jersey DMV is pretty awful too
<pleia2> both would be better if they hired nice people (or didn't ruin people by making their jobs horrible?)
<nhaines> akk: just to keep her PA driver's license, I mean.  :)
<nhaines> Everyone wass actually super friendly at the DMV today.
<akk> That helps!
<akk> Though I think friendliness and short lines tend to go together.
<akk> The super-crowded DMVs and post offices get customers grumpy about having waited so long, so they're rude to the staff, so the staff get grumpy too.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> they should have a greeter!
<akk> ew, I hate greeters
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> DMV does usually have a greeter, though ... a "start here" person who gives you the appropriate line-waiting number/letter combo.
<pleia2> well, instead there was a guy walking around yelling at people for being in the wrong lines and having the wrong forms, and refusing to tell anyone the right line or right form to use
<pleia2> ^^ the "start here" guy
<nhaines> haha
<akk> great! how helpful
<pleia2> and I didn't bring a pen, I got yelled at for that too, they don't have pens
<akk> How evil of you not to know that! I bet you were deliberately trying to slow down their who operation, pleia2.
<pleia2> that's me!
<iheartubuntu1> :D
<iheartubuntu1> ahhh... DMV.
<iheartubuntu1> :)
<pleia2> my speakers are unhappy when move the screen on my netbook :(
<pleia2> the speaker wires in hinges are probably unwell
<iheartubuntu1> sucks!
<akk> aw, your netbook isn't that old!
<akk> no fair
<pleia2> almost 2.5 years, isn't that old in laptop years? :)
<akk> Wow, is it? I thought it was under a year.
<pleia2> nah, got it for christmas in 2008
<akk> I'm not the person to ask, though, the person who's still using a mobile pentium laptop. :)
<pleia2> yeah, my real laptop is a p3 (this is a netbook!)
<pleia2> but the p3 is almost done, it can't do wifi anymore
<pleia2> no built in wifi, and the pcmcia slots are toast
<nhaines> Aww.
<akk> d got his p3 laptop's pcmcia slot repaired a while back (but now he has a newer netbook).
<akk> My p3 still works, but I don't use it much 'cause I like the wider WXGA screen on the other laptop.
<nhaines> Well, so much for nethack.  I managed to feed my pony and retame him but depsite the trapdoor getting me to level 3, the return to level 2 for my pony claimed my life.
 * pleia2 chuckles
<pleia2> Flannel: Eureka has gone walkabout again!
<pleia2> anyway, finally got around to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/TeamReports/11/March
<pleia2> please add to it if I've missed anything :)
<pleia2> and figured it was time to archive the 2010 meetings
<kevin9286049> i thought this was cute:  "squishy circuits" http://091labs.com/2011/04/ted-talk-squishy-circuits/
<iheartubuntu> i like the panel format too pleia2
<pleia2> as a panelist or attendee?
 * pleia2 gives Eureka a botsnack
<iheartubuntu> panelist
<iheartubuntu> i did this in 1999 at a reggae conference up in san jose. worked quite well and no one was under any pressure really. very relaxed
 * iheartubuntu used to have natty dreadlocks (if u could believe)
<kevin9286049> hey everybody.  iheartubuntu, how's the back doing?
<iheartubuntu> a little better today thanks
<iheartubuntu> doing simple stretches
<kevin9286049> right on
<iheartubuntu> hot showers
<iheartubuntu> i was going to go to chiro yest, but i thought id wait till monday
<iheartubuntu> if its still bad i'll go, but its getting better slowly.
<kevin9286049> chiro?
<iheartubuntu> chiropractor
<kevin9286049> ah
<iheartubuntu> i notice when im in shape i never need him :)
<iheartubuntu> when im out of shape, i always need him (but never go)
<kevin9286049> i don't think i've ever been to one
<kevin9286049> never been much of a fan
<iheartubuntu> another big quake in japan
<sn9> how big?
<pleia2> 7.4
<sn9> ouch
<akk> quite big :(
<sn9> tsunami expected?
<akk> I heard they cancelled the tsunami alert, but I'm not sure if that was a reliable source
<iheartubuntu> these numbers mean nothing to pleia2 :|
<iheartubuntu> the "tsunami" was 1 meter big
<iheartubuntu> or 1 meter small
<iheartubuntu> thankfully nothing like before
<iheartubuntu> i dont think ive ever experienced a 7.4
<iheartubuntu> and dont want to
<sn9> how big was the northridge quake in '94?
<iheartubuntu> 6.7
<kevin9286049> there was a 7.x in the 80s
<kevin9286049> first earthquake i remember
<akk> In california? Where?
<sn9> kevin9286049: 1989
<iheartubuntu> the montebello one?
<kevin9286049> sn9: sounds about right
<sn9> loma prieta
<akk> No, 1989 was 6.9 (loma prieta)
<kevin9286049> oh i think whittier
<iheartubuntu> yah whittier
<iheartubuntu> i dont know if it was over 7.0 tho
<iheartubuntu> whittier was 1987
<iheartubuntu> 6.0
<iheartubuntu> i was on top of that one at the epicenter. that was bad where i was
<kevin9286049> hmmm weird
<sn9> akk: the initial reports were 6.9, soon revised to 7.1, but that was on the richter, while the MMA scale said 7.0, later revised to 6.9
<kevin9286049> yeah, says 5.9
<iheartubuntu> the ground buckled and the windows on my school flexed in and out like a soapy bubble
<kevin9286049> for whittier that is
<iheartubuntu> then they broke
<akk> sn9: Went the other way here -- initial reports were 7.1, revised down to 6.9 a few days later.
<akk> whittier narrows in '87 was only 5.9
<akk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_20th-century_earthquakes
<sn9> akk: my memory is not THAT faulty
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I wouldn't say they "mean nothing to me" - I've watched lots of documentaries about earthquakes!
<akk> sn9: I was working in SF, got to see the bay bridge out the window ... I remember it pretty clearly. :)
<iheartubuntu> well :) in terms of being in a first big shaker
<akk> (fortunately that building was on bedrock so we were fine, just lost power and had a long evening listening to someone's battery radio)
<iheartubuntu> you know all about them. i hope u never experience one. what i dont like is they just appear, you have no time to plan.
<sn9> akk: the snarled traffic on sunset blvd from dead stoplights led people to get out of their cars and yell "6.9!!!"
<kevin9286049> thanks for the link akk.  i'm starting to think more earthquakes occur in northern california than down here
<kevin9286049> what about the earthquake simulator, been in plenty of those
<akk> sn9: You could tell at work who the native californians were -- we were leaning against the wall going "7.1." "Naw, just a 6.8." "C'mon, this has got to be at least 7.3."
<iheartubuntu> LA is due for one a decent sized one. so northridge was the last one around here? thats been a while then
<akk> sn9: and everybody else was going "OMG! We're going to die!!"
<sn9> akk: i didn't actually feel it, being in a moving vehicle on 280 coming back from venrock
<akk> We were on the fourth floor so we got some decent swaying. (I'm glad I wasn't in a skyscraper!)
<akk> It felt like it lasted a really long time -- everybody overestimated the duration afterward.
<pleia2> they tell me the ground beneath my building may liquify
<akk> pleia2: :(
<iheartubuntu> i was at home with some popcorn getting ready for the ballgame
<iheartubuntu> are u in a newer building?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, built in 2004
<iheartubuntu> ohh not bad
<akk> LA's weird, hard to predict 'cause the quakes always seem to come on previously un-noticed faults instead of the big ones.
<akk> In the bay area it'll almost certainly be the San Andreas or the Hayward.
<sn9> pleia2: yes, that part of town has some of the worst soil
<akk> (though the Calaveras has been doing a lot of little quakes lately, but it's right next to the Hayward)
<pleia2> they /say/ it's "fine" through a 7.0 and even worse than that it won't fall down (but may have unrepairable structural damage)
<akk> Not falling down is good, The rest is the building owner's problem.
<kevin9286049> /they/ say lots of things
<pleia2> unfortunately we own, so we are partially building owners, we'd pretty much be sunk
<iheartubuntu> literally and...
<pleia2> indeed!
<kevin9286049> how many stories is your building pleia2 ?
<sn9> it's tall.
<pleia2> the HOA actually looked into earthquake insurance, but the deductable was $5 million and it was something like $50/mo extra in dues for each unit
<pleia2> kevin9286049: 16
<pleia2> stories
<sn9> the CEA made earthquake insurance completely unattainable, whereas it was previously a nobrainer
<kevin9286049> well, i guess you'd own like 1/160th of the plot if the building was totally destroyed
<kevin9286049> that is still valuable realestate
<kevin9286049> not sure how much it would cost to build a new building there though
<iheartubuntu> i dont think you own the land in america anymore. just the property on top of it
<kevin9286049> i wonder if you saved $200,000 if that would be enough to cover the cost of rebuilding a single unit
<sn9> kevin9286049: depends where
<sn9> oops
<sn9> iheartubuntu: depends where
<pleia2> yeah, our deed includes elevation (I joked that if we sink, do we get the unit above us? :D)
<kevin9286049> you own a 3d cube in the sky
<iheartubuntu> sn9 - there is only one or two states now that allow full ownership. i think NH is one of them. i would have to double check
<kevin9286049> i never thought of it that way before
<sn9> iheartubuntu: also depends where in each state
<sn9> most states have local ordinances that control it to a finer grain
<kevin9286049> when i owned a condo, it was pretty much believed that if the condo was destroyed, that a new one would be built
<kevin9286049> but i never checked the cc&rs or my deed to really check what land was mine
<kevin9286049> well, that's not exactly true
<akk> My understanding (which may be wrong) is that the diff between a condo and a house/townhouse is that with a condo you don't own the land underneath, with the others you do.
<akk> And surely with farms and things, the whole point is owning the land? So in what way do you not really own it?
<akk> I know sometimes mineral and water rights are split out separately.
<kevin9286049> it was all parceled out.  so i owned this unit, this garage space on the deed
<pleia2> the decision of whether to rebuild here would be upon the owners, who would mostly be banks and things once we all declare bankruptcy :\
<iheartubuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allodial_title
<kevin9286049> well, if your unit is ont he bottom floor then i suppose you own that piece of the land
<kevin9286049> if that's true, then it may be in the interest of "banks and things" for your building to collapse O_O
<kevin9286049> scary
<kevin9286049> i hope there aren't crony capitalists staring at buildings wishing they would collapse
<pleia2> no, I don't think they actually want to own a pile of rubble when mortgages are defaulted on
<iheartubuntu> with eminent domain there is no such thing as true ownership in america anymore. a few states give you limited allodial titles
<kevin9286049> as long as you're paying your mortgage, i suppose not pleia2
<akk> I'm trying to make sense of that wikipedia page but, well, kinda tl;dr if you're just trying to answer "in what way don't I own my backyard"?
<kevin9286049> well, you'd have to pay off your mortgage first anyway iheartubuntu
<pleia2> kevin9286049: I suspect most people living here aren't wealthy enough to continue paying for a mortgage for a place they can no longer live in (we certainly aren't)
<kevin9286049> it kind of makes me wonder exactly who gets shafted when a mortgage is defaulted on
<kevin9286049> anyway, i just heard about this game:  http://springrts.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install
<kevin9286049> i don't really have any projects to work on today
<kevin9286049> i better go find some
<kevin9286049> oh yeah, i'm following a house representative on twitter
<kevin9286049> i couldn't find feinstein or boxer on twitter
<iheartubuntu> ive heard of that company before
<iheartubuntu> they make the game http://www.spring1944.org/
<iheartubuntu> but i never did get it installed
<kevin9286049> i haven't installed it either, i don't expect it to run very well on my hardware
<kevin9286049> i wonder if it's multiplayer
<kevin9286049> that would be cool
<iheartubuntu> 6.5 quake in mexico now
<kevin9286049> an rts that runs natively on linux
<kevin9286049> rolling earthquakes
<kevin9286049> well, i was thinking that i think buildings in SF that are surrounded by other buildings are unlikely to fall down
<kevin9286049> the only way that it would is with like dynamite placed in the right spot
<iheartubuntu> k, lets not worry pleia2 too much!
<kevin9286049> i said *unlikely*
<pleia2> I'm not actually worried :)
<kevin9286049> not likely
<kevin9286049> she's working on her acting, bravo!
<kevin9286049> i thought you were worried too
<kevin9286049> i wonder if nancy pelosi is on twitter
<pleia2> there are many things in life that can go wrong, can't do much about earthquakes, worrying wastes cycles
<kevin9286049> indeed she is
<pleia2> as far as things that can go wrong I think terminal illness and loss of health insurance is probably higher on the list
<kevin9286049> worrying is inefficient thinking
<pleia2> (I have a cousin the ICU because she couldn't afford to go to the doctor and let a flu turn into life-threatening pneumonia)
 * pleia2 does worry about her :(
<akk> :(
<kevin9286049> there really isn't much $ in preventive medicine
<kevin9286049> i really don't worry much about people anymore
<kevin9286049> i got tired of my concern being impotent
<akk> Preventative medicine is too expensive for a lot of people.
<kevin9286049> a lot of people have died in my family the last couple years
<kevin9286049> starting in 2007 when my uncle died
<kevin9286049> there are lots of ways things can be expensive.  time is one of them.
<pleia2> hehe, michael paoli's hatred of vim is epic http://www.weak.org/pipermail/buug/2011-April/003751.html
<pleia2> I do sympathize with the frustration that vi is aliased to vim in a lot of distros
<pleia2> (I don't care for plain vi, but if I did I'd be annoyed)
<iheartubuntu> preventive medicine is probably best... such as... going on a walk and doing some exercises so i dont have back problems
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> Isn't it pretty much a superset? (I guess I should read the flame)
<iheartubuntu> maybei  mean "care" and not medicine
<akk> :q! always quits vim for me
<pleia2> yeah, I've never had a problem either
<iheartubuntu> hope she gets better pleia2 - is she stabilized now and doing better?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: it's still quite touch and go, a bunch of family members flew/drove to NY to be with her
<nhaines> I've said it before, vi(m) has two modes: beep repeatedly and break everything.
<iheartubuntu> thats good lyz
<MarkDude> awesome Comcastic install http://twitpic.com/4hz4qy#
<MarkDude> akk here is the earliest agreed upon start of the name. You can see that mr happy breakfast taco guy entered the fray also
<kevin9286049> i finished installing this:  http://springrts.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install
<kevin9286049> trying to log into a game now
<nhaines> What type of game is it?
<kevin9286049> rts
<kevin9286049> i'm going to play with a touchpad
<nhaines> I understand that.
<kevin9286049> i'm doomed
<iheartubuntu> is that the tank game?
<iheartubuntu> or just the engine for all of their games
<iheartubuntu> their star wars games looks nice http://www.imperialwinter.com/
<kevin9286049> it's like a port of this game "total annihilation"
<iheartubuntu> kev... it looks like that install page is just the engine for all the games in their games section
<kevin9286049> i'm not having much luck playing it though
<kevin9286049> iheartubuntu: yeah, if you log in to a multiplayer game it downloads the game for you
<iheartubuntu> how big is the install
<kevin9286049> i think like ~80MB iheartubuntu
<kevin9286049> it doesn't run that well on my system though
<kevin9286049> intel graphics are terrible for 3d
<kevin9286049> which isn't exactly a secret
<kevin9286049> i should stop chasing waterfalls
<kevin9286049> i just watched a game though, was kind of interesting
<kevin9286049> i see, the commercials on dailyshow are representative of the age demographic
<nhaines> Woo, just cleared the first level in Nethack... even found a vault for the first time!
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - are you playing the original nethack or the 3D fork of it
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: the original. The 3D fork wouldn't work so well over ssh on a vps with 64MB RAM and no X. :)
<nhaines> From my Android phone at lunch. ;)
<iheartubuntu> ohhh :x
<iheartubuntu> wow, a post on twitter about back pain and im getting "back pain" adverts now
<The_Letter_M> lol
<iheartubuntu> im guessing its some twitter bot that picked up my keyword
<nhaines> Hmm, a partial upgrade of Unity....  looks like I shouldn't reboot at the moment.  ;)
<The_Letter_M> Anyone familiar with connecting Dreamweaver to MySQL5.1; the SQL server in Linux and DW in Windows?
<iheartubuntu> not at all sorry. i can get dreamweaver to work in ubuntu, but every time there is a wine update it messes up my dreamweaver
<iheartubuntu> so ive just stopped using it
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: that's not what he asked.  :)
<The_Letter_M> oh
<iheartubuntu> i know :)
<The_Letter_M> What I have is Ubuntu with the LAMP Stack and then Virtualbox running WinXP with Dreamweaver running on it.
<iheartubuntu> but i stopped using it because if wine upgrades
<The_Letter_M> hehe
<iheartubuntu> so dreamweaver is in XP virtually
<The_Letter_M> I got MySQL configured so that it accepts remote connections and made a user for the remote connection
<iheartubuntu> and mysql works in linux
<The_Letter_M> but when Dreamweaver tries to connect it gives me "an unidentified error has occurred"
<The_Letter_M> yes MySQL is working fine
<The_Letter_M> the person I am doing this for has a site using Joomla with mySQL running on it
<The_Letter_M> I think DW is just retarded
<The_Letter_M> lol
<kevin6888296> dreamweaver is connecting to mysql over the network then
<The_Letter_M> Adobe has the worst forum search tool I have ever seen
<The_Letter_M> well when I go to configure DW to connect to sql, it says "An Unidentified error has occurred"
<kevin6888296> yeah, i got that earlier
<kevin6888296> i'm assuming you already checked the web for the error
<The_Letter_M> and I can connect to the sql server using the mysql command on another machine
<The_Letter_M> Yeah. I've been googling all afternoon
<kevin6888296> so you can connect to the mysql server from another machine over the network?
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<kevin6888296> you can try using google to search the adobe forums
<iheartubuntu> thats what i was thinking. can you msql from within windows?, not using dreamweaver
<kevin6888296> there's probably an app for that
<kevin6888296> oh yeah, odbc should be able to connect to mysql
<iheartubuntu> in the Windows Software Center? :)
<kevin6888296> you mean Best Buy or Amazon?  :P
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<iheartubuntu> you might need a student ID to buy something for windows. its a lot cheaper
<kevin6888296> there was a free odbc connector i used awhile ago that was a windows program
<kevin6888296> had a little sql window and everything
<The_Letter_M> I can connect from another Linux box. I didn't try the ODBC stuff in Windows though
<iheartubuntu> can i migrate the files back to ubuntu and the do mysql from ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> might be easier then dealing with dreamweaver or windows
<kevin6888296> maybe that's how dreamweaver wants you to do it, through odbc
<The_Letter_M> No
<The_Letter_M> Dreamweaver seems to only support MySQL
<kevin6888296> you should be able to test the connection to mysql from the odbc thingamabob in windows too
<kevin6888296> that's hard to believe, but i don't have dreamweaver
<iheartubuntu> if you dont weave dreams then you probably dont have dreamweaver
 * kevin6888296 laughs
<kevin6888296> i haven't recalled a dream in like two days
<kevin6888296> which is unusual for me
<iheartubuntu> so you dont have total recall
<kevin6888296> of my dreams?  no
<kevin6888296> even when i do remember them i have to write them down
<kevin6888296> actually, i should read my dream journal
<kevin6888296> it can be an interesting read
<iheartubuntu> there is a great site.. dont know where i found it... where u can input your dreams into a database and it will collectively use the info to make predictions
<iheartubuntu> http://www.halfpasthuman.com/
<iheartubuntu> i found the dream archive site through there
<iheartubuntu> half past human was designed by a guy who invented (for microsoft)  to predict the stock exchange
<iheartubuntu> after he left MS he started using his software to predict world events
<kdub> i never remember my dreams
<akk> I remember tiny snippets and moods, which usually dissolve within minutes no matter how hard I try to hold on.
<kevin6888296> it takes work to recall dreams
<kevin6888296> iheartubuntu: sounds like wacky 2012 stuff
<kevin6888296> when i wake up and recall a dream, i try to connect a single word to the dream
<kevin6888296> then i extrapolate from that single word
<kevin6888296> it has worked in the past
<akk> http://xkcd.com/430/
<kevin6888296> nuclear bombs, synchronicity between halfpasthuman.com and xkcd.com
<The_Letter_M> I have returned
<The_Letter_M> test
<The_Letter_M> I wish selecting a color scheme for Xchat was more simple
<akk> The GTK theme part is easy, but setting the nick colors is insane.
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<akk> (well, gtk themes have issues too but at least they're fairly well known issues)
<The_Letter_M> I just prefer a dark color scheme with a transparent background
<The_Letter_M> and so I have to change every color to look alright
<iheartubuntu> "What I want from a restaurant website"... http://theoatmeal.com/comics/restaurant_website
<kevin6888296> i used xchat, i used irssi, i used xchat, i used irssi, i used empathy, i use irssi
<The_Letter_M> lol
<kevin6888296> do you use compiz The_Letter_M ?
<The_Letter_M> No
<The_Letter_M> I use Xfce instead of Gnome
<kevin6888296> oh well
<iheartubuntu> Cat VS. The Internet.... http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cat_vs_internet
<kevin6888296> btw iheartubuntu cool post on tuxgames.com
<The_Letter_M> I'll probably leave Xfce for Unity when the final release is out later this month
<kevin6888296> iheartubuntu: my cat used to lay on my lap >_<
<kevin6888296> compiz has color inversion, i just use that at night
<The_Letter_M> oh
<The_Letter_M> I tried Compiz with Gnome for a while on my lappy
<The_Letter_M> it seemed like a resource hog
<iheartubuntu> my cat lays on my keyboard to get me to pet him. or starts pressing keys if he is pissed off
<The_Letter_M> in Xfce I enable the built in window compositing and it runs smooth and I've never seen it get choppy
<kevin6888296> type with right hand, pet with left hand
<kevin6888296> don't pretend you can't one hand type >_>
<The_Letter_M> lol
<kevin6888296> does it have color inversion?
<kevin6888296> i used compiz by itself for awhile
<kevin6888296> that was...interesting
<kevin6888296> it would have been fine if there was a widget or something for nm-applet
<kevin6888296> that's all i really needed a panel for
<kevin6888296> oh, well, yeah it got kind of annoying tabbing through apps
<akk> nm can work without a panel now, though of course it's not as supported as the normal applet stuff.
<MarkDude> Creative commons the 25th at HP http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1505289361/efbnen
<kevin6888296> oh, it wasn't about "not working"
<kevin6888296> it just wasn't as nice without having the icon readily available, or even easy to pull up if necessary
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-08
<nhaines> akk: a coworker picked up your GIMP book at a Borders closeout.
<nhaines> He only flipped through it so far but he said he liked the sihlouette tutorial.
<akk> yay, glad they still have it (even on closeout)
<nhaines> I should go by my local Borders store but I'm too sad they're closing.
<nhaines> Hmm, interesting.  They're going to have a discussion on whether or not Unity is suitable as the default on Ubuntu 11.04.
<nhaines> Technical Board Meeting starts at 19:10: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/07/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<The_Letter_M> I think Unity is a suitable default for Ubuntu
<The_Letter_M> it's about being user friendly
<The_Letter_M> and the power users still have the choice to install something else of their own liking
<The_Letter_M> :-p
<pleia2> nhaines: if you click on the time in the right you can link to a specific time in the log :)
<pleia2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/07/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t19:10
<nhaines> pleia2: yay, I didn't know that!
<nhaines> The_Letter_M: I think the argument for Unity will be that Ubuntu Classic has the same look and feel of Ubuntu 10.10.
<nhaines> Also I'm at Ubuntu Hour.
<MarkDude> Hail
<kevin6888296> hey MarkDude
<kevin6888296> i learn so much from "america's next top model"
<nubooon2age> ubuntu hour San Jose is in da house. aaditya, putofjungle, aak'
<nubooon2age> jtatim, jledbetter, pleia2, crashsystems1,
<jledbetter> tatim hehe
<nubooon2age> markdude, crashsystems1 hi from Ubuntu Hour San Jose
<nubooon2age> We just met the prez of SJSU Lonux club!!!  We're hooked up now
<kevin6888296> hey nubooon2age how have you been?
<nubooon2age> hey kevin6888296 i'm doing pretty well.  just got anandroid phone.  learning it.  anyone know a good android irc app?  and how are you?
<sn9> nubooon2age: AndChat
<nubooon2age> ty sn9
<sn9> it's the only one that will connect to freenode from t-mobile
<nubooon2age> i tried adroidirc but cant figure oit how to configure it.
<nubooon2age> hi markdude!  batter up!
<nhaines> It's much better to use irssi, screen, and ConnectBot IMO.
<kevin6888296> i am well nubooon2age :)
<kevin6888296> how's the tablet nubooon2age ?
<MarkDude> nubooon2age, baseball season is here
<MarkDude> $2 games
 * MarkDude has the hookup on autographs
<pleia2> woo $2 games
<kevin6888296> i go to college baseball games for free
<kevin6888296> i'm waiting to see UCLA and CSULB play
<kevin6888296> Go Beach!
<kevin6888296> i think i'd rather play dart tag though
<kevin6888296> but everyone plays paintball still
<kevin6888296> my brother got his gf to play paintball once
 * kevin6888296 wanders off
<nubooon2age> i think i have some folks who want to see the A's win markdude. ;-)
<nubooon2age> kevin the tabletis good but i mosplaced my charger.
<nubooon2age> i didnt realize this was onlythe first thursday so i acyually was supposed to do UHSJ NEXT week.  so i may acesule another one for the correct date.
<nubooon2age> my battery is low so i may need to sign off.
<kevin6888296> darn, hope you find it nubooon2age
<nubooon2age> thank you Sir Kevin.  also of course the battery was shot even when i got it but i havent had the $ to replace that yet either.   plugged my andoid in now
<nubooon2age> so basically im computerless except my androd right now.  running Froyo.
<nubooon2age> when is 11.04 shipping?
<kevin6888296> God save the Queen!
<kevin6888296> i'm pretty sure the musketeers weren't knights, but i wonder if they went by "sir"
<nubooon2age> she aint no human being!
<kevin6888296> monseiur
<nhaines> Ubuntu 11.04 will be released on Thursday, April 28th, 2011.
<nubooon2age> ty nhaines
<nubooon2age> hows it looking? what are some fav features?
<nhaines> The Ubuntu One Control Panel is pretty slick.
<nhaines> Unity is getting pretty stable and except for the updated distributor logo, Ubuntu Classic is now mostly the same as Ubuntu 10.10 (but with application indicator enhancements).
<nhaines> LibreOffice 3.3 and Firefox 4.0 are fantastic as always.
<nubooon2age> ty Sir Nathan. I really appreciate that synopsis.
<MarkDude> Good deal nubooon2age
<nhaines> Also I played with GNOME 3 and GNOME Shell today for about 2 minutes and wasn't terribly impressed.
<pleia2> I was pretty happy to see gnome classic become more classic today
<nhaines> pleia2: It doesn't affect me, but mark my words they're going to use that to force through Unity into Ubuntu 11.04.
<pleia2> nhaines: I have to admit I'm troubled by the default situation, the timing of my vacation is good, I need a break
<nhaines> pleia2: I think Unity is likely to be a good default, and it is super slick these days.
<pleia2> I wasn't impressed with how it did with an nvidia chipset, and there are still problems with compiz crashes
<pleia2> here's hoping they get fixed :)
<nhaines> I'm less happy that my Fitts' Law bug didn't get fixed so far: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/740515
<pleia2> maco has been championing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812 with devs, we'll see!
<pleia2> interesting
<nhaines> 739812 isn't going to be fixed in time for 11.04.  SRU would be nice though, why not?
<nhaines> I think if I had filed 740515 earlier it might've been addressed.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> I'll have to start harrassing developers in #ayatana.  O:)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> My desktop computer has an nvidia chipset and Unity works like a charm there on the proprietary drivers.
<pleia2> having said all this, I'm still an xubuntu user and always will be even if I have to drop other things to contribute on the dev side myself
<nhaines> ha.  :)
<pleia2> my concern is primarily with the more general adoption of ubuntu and the hope that unity won't scare people off
<nhaines> pleia2: did you notice how tedg repeated the questions asked during his Unity talk at SCaLE?
<pleia2> yes :)
<nhaines> That's because I drilled it into him for Ubucon, ha. :)
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> He said he'd never thought about it before.
<pleia2> he really rocked at scale
<pleia2> we were really fortunate to have such a willing-to-be-grilled, friendly canonical person there
<nhaines> He really did.  I thought he was great at Ubucon and at his SCaLE talk.
<nhaines> His Ubucon talk, especially, was *precisely* the right tone to fit in with the rest of the schedule.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> and the Q&A in his SCaLE talk was probably one of my highlights of the conference
<nhaines> Pete Graner really saved the lightning talk I had planned, too.  Although I was always ready to hit the eject button on that one.
<pleia2> the gmail interface changed on my hosted account today and I keep clicking on the wrong spots
<nhaines> Last year everyone wanted to talk, but this year *nobody* wanted to.
<pleia2> yeah, he did a nice job
<nhaines> I meant to be at the Ubuntu booth more but I ended up showing friends and coworkers around.  This was the first year everyone showed up.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> the booth ended up being well-staffed, things worked out well
<nhaines> My main focus this year was Ubucon anyway.  With 2.5 weeks it pretty much drained me.  I was *so* happy I could go up to my room and shower before my UpScale talk, and then fall asleep that night afterward.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> I was less happy about driving my videographer home that same night before sleeping, but at least the video came out spectacular.
<kevin6888296> dell is hiring!
<kevin6888296> i suspect my probability of successfully landing the job is 1/10000
<MarkDude> When I worked at a computer company- we used to mark broken equipment so it was clear it needed to be fixed. The word we used for that purpose was *Dell*
<kevin6888296> i apparently don't work for the ubuntu community unless i am an ubuntu member
<kevin6888296> that's interesting
<MarkDude> Well *official* is a whole other thing
<pleia2> kevin6888296: why do you say that?
<kevin6888296> conversation i had in #slackware
<pleia2> membership is merely a recognition of sustained and active involvement
 * MarkDude was never an official member - and has and still helps put together Ubuntu events
<kevin6888296> i'd push for ubuntu membership, but i don't see the benefit
<MarkDude> kevin6888296, it gives you magical powers
<akk> I wouldn't be too concerned what some random person in #slackware thinks about your ubuntu contributions.
<pleia2> you can participate in the community and "work for the ubuntu community" without ever becoming a member (in fact, you *have to* to get membership!)
<pleia2> akk: +1
<kevin6888296> akk: i like slack, what can i say
<MarkDude> as well as +1 saves for fire attacks
<MarkDude> akk is of course correct
<kevin6888296> i think i'll have to create subgenius linux now, though
<kevin6888296> maybe i'll finish with that in a couple years
<kevin6888296> MarkDude: i already have magical powers
<MarkDude> Ok
 * kevin6888296 waves his wand
 * kevin6888296 smacks MarkDude on the forehead
<kevin6888296> heal my son!
 * kevin6888296 laughs
<MarkDude> Well not to dismiss a whole Distro - but Slackware?
<kevin6888296> Church of the Subgenius
<kevin6888296> it's more about the culture, i've never gotten it to work on my system
<kevin6888296> i may have slacked too much though
<MarkDude> Alan Hicks is one thlarger names involved- and he certainly disparages it on his own
<kevin6888296> coooool
<kevin6888296> slackware sucks!
 * kevin6888296 tries to use it
<MarkDude> Set aside a day or two if you do
<akk> As with all distros.
<MarkDude> Not as much Ubuntu tho :)
<MarkDude> Even Fedora if you have Broadcom card
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is Swahili for - My wireless works- right out of the box :D
<akk> I guess it depends on pickiness, but I find all distros have little things that won't work right and will need to be adjusted.
<akk> Or, if you get unlucky, big things that you can't fix, like "sound doesn't work" or "suspend doesn't work".
<MarkDude> I agree, Ubuntu's fail safes are more agreeable for starting out folks
<kevin6888296> where's my usbstick
<kevin6888296> hey MarkDude do you have a business card?
<kevin6888296> in my imagination, i have a business card with a water mark, and it's as hard to duplicate as a $100 bill
 * kevin6888296 wanders off
<MarkDude> I DO have a business card
<MarkDude> It appears that Partimus is likely to print some better quality cards for me :)
<iheartubuntu> have a pleasant trip pleia2!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<pleia2> yay! great job iheartubuntu :)
<iheartubuntu> i was just going to ask about this :) they told me sometime friday
<iheartubuntu> now the rush to beat OMG
<iheartubuntu> haha
<sn9> ubuntu is not swahili
<pleia2> added to ubuntu-california.org
<iheartubuntu> swahili?
<sn9> [Fri 2011-04-08 09:54:11 AM PDT] <MarkDude> Ubuntu is Swahili for - My wireless works- right out of the box :D
<iheartubuntu> i think he was joking
<MarkDude> Beating OMGUbuntu? Can I take the 1st shot?
<MarkDude> Yes sn9 it is a joke that is funny, because it is TRUE
<MarkDude> Not the meaning of the word, but that is an accurate reflection of how much less time it takes to set Ubuntu up
<kevin6888296> i must type with left hand only
 * MarkDude helped Fedora's event at Scale- a it took a few hours to get Broadcom working on a Fedora machine.
<kevin6888296> right hand hurts unless it's balled up in a fist
<kevin6888296> :o
<kevin6888296> oh wait i can use my thumb without it hurting
<kevin6888296> MarkDude: fedora's event was awesome.  too bad ubucon didn't have something like that
<kevin6888296> maybe i should take some ibuprofen
<kevin6888296> aka advil, aka midol aka God knows what else
<MarkDude> Well the idea, of having a local mirror rocks
<kevin6888296> too bad the fedora meet up at SCaLE wasn't like a "lug".  more non-fedora users may have visited it
<kevin6888296> there wasn't all that much room though
<kevin6888296> how does one have an event at SCaLE anyway?
<akk> MarkDude: It takes a while to get Broadcom working on ubuntu too -- remember the person at that Yahoo event?
<MarkDude> Sure, I forgot about that
<iheartubuntu> i think u can get broadcom working without a need to reboot
<iheartubuntu> although u have to know where to look for the files on the disx
<iheartubuntu> disc
<akk> d got his working by downloading source from Broadcom's site and compiling it, but of course that isn't an option if the only network available is wireless.
<iheartubuntu> thanks pleia2. talk about a simple design.
<akk> He has since decided Broadcom's too much a PITA and ordered a different internal wireless card.
<iheartubuntu> i redid the narwhal with inkscape so it was more crisp compared to my entry. so all inkscape for me. i jsut need to learn it more. i really got into it updating the CA team stuff
<kevin6888296> dang, i can't find a graphic online of that maverick meerkat cartoon
<kevin6888296> it would be cool if every release had a cartoon character
<kevin6888296> i'm not good at drawing freehand, i can copy pretty good though
<iheartubuntu> nhaines pleia2 etc - curious question why our print docs are made with inkscape and not say openoffice/libreoffice? any special reason?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: libre office documents don't scale
<pleia2> in SVG all our documents can look beautiful as an 8.5x11 or a huge poster
<pleia2> you can't get that with an office document
<iheartubuntu> ahhhh got it
<pleia2> MarkDude: please please take pictures at ISA that I can use for partimus.org :)
<iheartubuntu> thats why im falling love with inkscape. i can sale things big or small and they still look perfect
<akk> OO Draw can produce SVG, can't it? (Though I suspect inkscape is still the best tool for the job.)
<akk> Is there no scalable opendoc graphics format? Or maybe that *is* SVG.
<pleia2> it couldn't as of Lucid, I haven't tried newer versions
<MarkDude> pleia2, that IS the reason I am going
<pleia2> MarkDude: oh good :) thanks
<pleia2> MarkDude: everyone always tells me they'll take pictures, then they never do ;) I figured I'd have to go myself
<MarkDude> for all the deeds we do there are NO pics
<pleia2> there are pictures here http://partimus.org/cacs.php
<pleia2> so please stop telling me I don't take pictures
<pleia2> I also blog about major changes and that goes to the ubuntu planet, with photos, and gets us lots of exposure :)
<MarkDude> Ty
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 what ever happened to that interview you did at scale :)
 * MarkDude has asked for pics- should have just asked you
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: I replied to the thread where you asked for pics with that link!
<MarkDude> Hmmm, how long ago?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: sec, lemme grab the link
<Flannel> It's not the final product that needs to be SVG (you can rasterize stuff at a particular resolution and be fine for print for that item), it's the fact that all of the images/etc that go *into* it need to be flexible because they may need to be 1 inch wide, or 3 feet wide, that benefits from being vector.  (And then if everything is svg, you get a lot easier reuse too, even of finished documents)
<pleia2> MarkDude: Mar 21
<MarkDude> Anyway, I have been to one event this year I took pics
<MarkDude> Ah yes the timing on that date was MOST unfortunate ;)
 * MarkDude exasperation on this is the delay on getting a release with a kid in a pic
<akk> Rasterizing for a huge poster is painful -- makes for a really huge image.
<iheartubuntu> yay - someone signed up for pasadena ubuntu hour (unless that was you kev... 	openiduser341)
<iheartubuntu> how do some images of say, peoples faces on a grocery store ad, not lose quality being 10 feet big?
<iheartubuntu> those are vectorized or something?
<akk> Those do lose quality.
<Flannel> akk: Yeah, I would never recommend raster formats for anything over a single piece of paper, but if you're more comfortable with GIMP or OOo, it's doable, and you're comfortable with it, which is significant.
<akk> Flannel: I've actually done that, designed letter-sized flyers in GIMP just because that's what I know. But I always feel like I'm doing a bad thing. :) (and the images come out rather large)
<pleia2> unfortunately a lot of print companies won't take .svg, so I end up having to export huge svg into a huge pdf (that's what we did for our team banner)
<Flannel> akk: Eh, there's nothing wrong with that at all.  The important thing is that the shared resources need to be the most flexible, which happens to be SVG.  It's like ripping all your music to FLAC, and then converting to media-format-of-the-month for whatever various devices you have at the moment (mp3, ogg, whatever-popular-format-comes-next).  Except in this case, often times the 'base' file format winds up being smaller :)
<seidos> when i make stuff in Gimp, i keep the .xcf file
<seidos> there's a lot misinformation on solar it seems, but i haven't done the math on the power needs of the house here it seems like it would be a viable option in so. cal
<akk> socal is a fairly perfect place for solar
<MarkDude> it Much of Norcal also- there are a few more variables
<MarkDude> It even works in Oregon if you want it bad enough
<seidos> i think our monthly bill is like $50
<MarkDude> Germany has quite a bit- and think of how north they are
<seidos> which is kind of high...
<seidos> but i should be able to figure out what our current energy needs are based on that
<akk> Here, power is very cheap and we couldn't possibly justify solar on a cost basis.
<akk> We'd like to do it, but it would be "spend a lot of money to be green".
<seidos> i am just thinking of it in terms of investing in infrastructure for future generations
<MarkDude> Sure, if cost is you only basis
<seidos> i was wondering why a power company couldn't invest in a "distributed solar power plant"
<akk> We'd do it for sure if we knew we were staying in this house, but we keep talking about moving some day.
<seidos> i need to put together a spreadsheet
<MarkDude> Thermal heat exchange works even in places like Marin
<seidos> i revisit this issue frequently, then promptly forget a lot of details
<MarkDude> Heat exchange pays off in less than 10-5 years
<seidos> thermal heat exchange?  you mean shaking hands and giving hugs?
<MarkDude> solar can be 20
 * MarkDude can explain later- heading to Partimus school
<akk> Depends on what you pay.
<seidos> heh, energy is so cheap people don't even use a sweater and turn the heater some places
<akk> We're always in the lowest bracket (we conserve) so our power cost is very low.
<MarkDude> Remind me later seidos
<seidos> may the source be with you MarkDude
<seidos> we'll see :)
 * MarkDude used to work in alternative energy
<seidos> i conserve quit a bit
<akk> That's an issue for people who get electric cars, because they get bumped up to a high PG&E bracket
<akk> and suddenly solar makes a lot more sense
<seidos> i take cold showers, especially in the summer here
<seidos> er, well, it's not just me
<akk> brr -- I don't conserve that much :)
<akk> I like my morning shower
<seidos> it's warmer here
<seidos> when it's 80 or 90 it doesn't make sense to take a hot shower
<kdub> if i don't use a lot of energy, how will people know how important i am?!
<iheartubuntu> ive read a lot of people are doing this sort of thing in detroit. homes are like $5000 so people get together... by a whole city block and a couple houses they just bulldoze and use for a community garden and solar panels
<kdub> that would work for about a week until the solar panels get stolen for the copper inside
<iheartubuntu> ive read this in a couple diff magazines now. im sure the home owners are on guard for all that sort of stuff
<iheartubuntu> mostly a diverse artsy, computery group of individuals moving in
<iheartubuntu> i forget what part.
<seidos> detroit are probably ahead of the game:  namely, oh crap!  this is for real!
<iheartubuntu> my parents first house was in detroit. it looks nothing like when they were there!
<seidos> detroit was hard hit by the economic downturn from what i've read
<iheartubuntu> i know of a guy who recently moved to detroit (big guy at ford) from calif here... he bought a 6br,3ba mansion for like $130k
<seidos> isn't it like 7 cents per KwH here?
<iheartubuntu> all brick, several acres, etc
<seidos> i'm trying to remember the stat
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: 13:02 < pleia2> lcafiero is interviewed at 38:49 http://www.thesourceshow.org/node/11 (I'm right after)
<seidos> i remember calculating some ridiculous figure on generating electricity with a bike
<pleia2> re: interview at scale
<seidos> i think it was like an hour on the bike == an hour of LCD tv
 * seidos wanders off
<iheartubuntu> i have friends in a small town west of detroit... a town called owosso.... i jsut checked recently on zillow... you can get a 3br,1ba for like 30k... nice midwest style neighborhood with a river flowing by
<iheartubuntu> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> it's awful, I hate cameras :)
 * pleia2 um um, uuuuh... and yeah, so we like ubuntu
<pleia2> ;)
<seidos> haha, i just thought of a game
<seidos> "camera tag"
<seidos> oh god, i'm such a nerd
<seidos> i just imagined what that would be like
 * seidos gets off the computer before he morphs into a turtle
 * kdub moved from detroit
<crashsystems> camera tag?
<iheartubuntu> please explain camera tag
<iheartubuntu> or are you trademarking it right now :)
<nhaines> OpenOffice.org does not have SVG support, but LibreOffice does.
<iheartubuntu> yay. not much of a dodgers fan, but manny ramirez retires from baseball after failing another drug test
<iheartubuntu> anyone know the latest on that giants fan that got attacked down here in LA?
 * kdub is going to padres/dodges tonight
<seidos> i hope the dodgers lose
<seidos> after that assault that took place
<seidos> i'm a twins fan
<seidos> and angeles > dodgers
<seidos> er, angels
<seidos> iheartubuntu: brain damage to the frontal lobe, last i heard
<iheartubuntu> thats not good
<iheartubuntu> reds fan here. crips all the way.
<iheartubuntu> just kidding. mom is from cincy
<iheartubuntu> :p
<iheartubuntu> but last time i looked, id never heard of any of the team mates anymore. i switched to soccer
<seidos> iheartubuntu: we have both been assaulted.  we are lucky our frontal lobes are intact :o
<seidos> or...are they
 * seidos takes off his clothes
<iheartubuntu> hhmmmmm.
<seidos> it would explain a lot of my behavior
<iheartubuntu> seidos. your doctor visit isnt until 4pm
<seidos> social functioning is supposedly controled by the frontal lobe
<iheartubuntu> i guess all gang members have zero frontal lobes
 * seidos looks at his watch, remembers he doesn't have one
<seidos> i dunno about zero, and i'm not sure if it's a violence thing
<seidos> all i know is about that guy that got that metal rod through his frontal lobe
<seidos> and would do all kinds of weird stuff
<seidos> like taking his clothes off...
<seidos> it must be a gang mentality thing
<seidos> to state the obvious, my frontal lobe isn't stopping me from thinking out loud
 * seidos runs away
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<iheartubuntu> im working on an ad right now and looking for keywords. would you say "safe" and "secure" sorta mean the same when talking about ubuntu os?
<seidos> anyone else using chromium?
<seidos> isn't /usr/bin/sensible-browser weird?
<iheartubuntu> someplace i noticed firefox for ubuntu is using .chrome for some stuff. what the heck.
<seidos> it's just weird that there is more than one binary
<seidos> yeah i noticed that too iheartubuntu
<seidos> it's in the source
<seidos> i assume that "chrome" has always been jargon in browser development
<akk> Since about netscape 2, anyway.
<seidos> sudo mv /usr/bin/chromium-browser chromium-navigator
<seidos> and for sensible-browser too
<seidos> i don't want to "browse" i want to "navigate"
<nhaines> "chrome" means all the shiny bits of a UI that don't contribute to core functionality.
<iheartubuntu> can i get peoples opinions on this flyer? thanks. http://www.iloveubuntu.com/pasadena-UH01.pdf
<iheartubuntu> seeing if everyone likes my wording and such.
<akk> Nice!
<akk> One suggestion: give a URL for people who can't read QR codes.
<nhaines> "Why not give Ubuntu a try today." is a question, and traditionally those end in question marks.  :)
<iheartubuntu> i wasnt sure if i should put ubuntu.com or the actual loco ubuntu hour page url
<akk> oh, yeah, definitely a ? there
<akk> I wonder how many people know if they're tired of their old operating system -- or what an operating system is
<sn9> relatively none
<nhaines> Put a URL that relates to the event itself, but make it generic to the series and not to the actual event.  That way you can reuse the poster (except for the date above).
<iheartubuntu> i dont want to put "are u tired of windows or mac"
<akk> On the URL, I know I feel a little peeved at pages that have a QR code but no other way to get more info.
<nhaines> I'm not sure "no government backdoors" is a good tagline for "open."
<akk> "Are you tired of viruses and software that costs too much?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-09
<nhaines> "view your data anywhere" might be better.
<iheartubuntu> i thougt about that too nhaines. its a placer unless something better comes up. same for the 5 points.
<nhaines> Or "access information easily"
<iheartubuntu> how about safe instead of secure?
<akk> "as in pure freedom" might make people wonder "does that mean it's not cost-free?"
<nhaines> Also please note I've been auditing all day so I'm in pendantic mode for another hour.  :)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<pleia2> nhaines: wait, your pendantic mode has an off switch? :P
<iheartubuntu> why not give ubuntu a try? but im adding today. almost as if im making a point
<iheartubuntu> HAHAHA
<iheartubuntu> no ocmment
<nhaines> pleia2: it's in the brochure at least!  :P
 * pleia2 chuckles
 * nhaines closes the lid on the inkwell.
<iheartubuntu> i also want this to pop a bit if its posted on university boards. so the 5 points (whatever they end up) i want to be there
<iheartubuntu> poster concept from "sex drugs and rock and roll" poster.
<iheartubuntu> :p
<nhaines> BFT is always a good idea for fliers.
<iheartubuntu> bft?
<iheartubuntu> i know BLT
<nhaines> I like akk's quit message not just for the nostalgia value but for the fact that it would drop cheap modems into command mode.
<nhaines> The B stands for big and the T stand for letters.
<nhaines> s/letters/text/
<iheartubuntu> should i use a goo.gl URL or the whole event URL
<nhaines> Whichever is more memorable.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: also, top-align the Ubuntu logo and the QR code, I think.
<iheartubuntu> im thinking the people walking by... only give a few seconds to anything... they will either scan the code or scribble down a short URL. something long and they will  keep going
<nhaines> Okay, I'm going to duck into the TS meeting and then split for the day.  I'll see everyone later.  :)
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - what abotu dropping the UBUNTU logo to the bottrom even with the code, and put the url, whatever it will be, above
<iheartubuntu> late ter
<nhaines> But I leave you all with this question:  If you were to pick up a quickstart guide to Ubuntu 11.04, what would you want to be in it?
<pleia2> software center (and a note about installing random .debs off the internet)
<nhaines> I think that configuration would still look lopsided, but as always, try it all out (and hopefully be happy you started in Inkscape as you move things around).  :)
<pleia2> and tips for using unity, it's unlike other desktops most users have used
<nhaines> pleia2: "If you search for software and find a random PPA or orphan deb floating around, please install it at once."
<pleia2> D:
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Very astute, though.  I would definitely want a section explaining why PPAs should not be used even if recommended on the Internet.
<nhaines> Hopefully with enough info that readers could feel comfortable making the judgement call themselves.  :)
<kdub> some ppa's are good
<kdub> i'd say most ppa's are good
<pleia2> some ppas are rootkits
<pleia2> (I don't actually know that, but they easily could be, any .deb can be)
<pleia2> there was an ubuntu news site that recommended people download this .deb that had no proper page themselves, just a dropbox link
<kdub> sure, but an element of security is learning what to trust and what not to
<pleia2> it was pretty horrifying :)
<pleia2> dropbox.com/blafhoo/download-this-awesome-new-thing.deb
<pleia2> oh yes, I'll do that!
 * pleia2 headdesk
<kdub> i remember back in the day when the trolls had fun with copy-paste commands on the forums
<pleia2> I think some of the worst ones are actually added to the banned phrases list thse days
<kdub> well, thats good, but there will always be a way to mess something up, no matter how extensive the banned phrases are
<seidos> whoa, it just hit me how hard user documentation for technology is.  the stuff changes so fast
<seidos> the syntax on this wiki didn't work for me:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gmail
<seidos> but i found syntax that does
<seidos> long story short, wow, change
<kdub> yeah, anything written on line about most programs has a half-life
<seidos> i've been hearing a lot about half-life lately
<seidos> even the bot i made is halflife-bot
<kdub> its a fun term to mean "exponential decay"
<kdub> plus it brings back fun memories of crow-bars
<seidos> halflife by Duncan Sheik:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEt5eE84pE0
<seidos> not a bad song
<seidos> it reminds me of PU-238
<seidos> or Potassium dating
<seidos> alphaparticles
<kdub> potassium dating, like asking a banana out for coffee? :)
<crashsystems> bah, bananas don't have much potassium
<crashsystems> potatos have more than that
<kdub> yeah, but potatoes arent as pretty
<kdub> lololz
<crashsystems> orange juice actually has the most potassium of any dietary source
<crashsystems> one glass has about 480mg, while the highest supplement dose you can get without a prescription is 90mg.
<kdub> isnt potassium poisonous in high doses?
<MarkDude> At the ISA. Took some pics pleia2 :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: yay! thanks :)
<iheartubuntu> i just printed up my flyer... all looks good, BUT the "u" in the word secure is a big square block. has anyone ever had this problem before printing from ubuntu? i wonder if its a font problem, an ubuntu prob, or the hp laserjet prob
<MarkDude> Did a quick movie too
<MarkDude> Had to work quickly before students arrived
<crashsystems> iirc it is bad if you get too much, but most adults get about half of the FDA recommended amount.
<crashsystems> so four glasses of orange juice per day would get the average adult to about what the FDA recommends.
<kdub> i poked around wikipedia, it would be pretty hard to poison yourself with orange juice
<crashsystems> I did some reading up on potassium a while ago when I was having problems with heart palpitations.
<kdub> i did extensive research on caffiene toxicity senior year of college :)
<seidos> i heard walnuts are good for the heart
<seidos> high in omega 3's
<seidos> a potassium dating to try and calculate the age of the earth
<seidos> you know, heathen stuff
<seidos> just sent an email to the list on an event happening in Long Beach Boys and Girls club
<nhaines> Oh, that's annoying.  Martin Owens deleted my comment and his response (and my pending comment) to his latest blog post.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-04-10
<jacen> hello!
<kevin6888296> hey jacen
<jacen> I had a quick question about the group
<jacen> I've been using ubuntu for a while on and off and I heard about these groups
<jacen> I havnt read anything about a sacramento group though
<jacen> have I just not looked hard enough or is there not one
<jacen> so yea, anyone know anything on the subject?
<akk> I don't think I've seen anything here about Sacramento.
<akk> Though there's LUGOD, Linux Users Group of Davis, which is very active.
<jacen> Were too cool for davis :P
<jacen> + I hear Miss Nixie Pixel lives in sacramento now *sly smile*
<akk> LUGOD is always having great meeting topics I wish weren't 2.5 hours away.
<jacen> Okay, thanks for the information Mr. akk
<kevin6888296> jacen: you may have to start it.  there really isn't a decent Los Angeles team either, at least not yet
<akk> jacen: Ms, and you're welcome.
<jacen> Oh! I'm sorry >.<
<jacen> and Keven, I will consider it, especially with 11.04 coming
<jacen> I think if I got Nixie pixel to party up for it we could get her to broadcast it and get a bunch of people to come
 * kevin6888296 blinks
<jacen> nixie pixel is a rather popular gamer/ubuntu geek with a large youtube following
<kevin6888296> ah
<kevin6888296> i wonder if i could get a following on youtube if my camera worked
<kevin6888296> hmmm, it works in bigbluebutton.org
<kevin6888296> maybe there's a bug in cheese or some dependency thereof
<kevin6888296> or perhaps i should be using some other program
<kevin6888296> i have one video on my youtube channel, my first one
<kevin6888296> kind of...weird
<kevin6888296> how things work and then suddenly stop
<kevin6888296> anyway
 * kevin6888296 wanders off
<MarkDude> http://arrbee.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/what-did-i-miss-here/#comments << akk
<akk> Thanks, MarkDude -- same confusion as I had.
<akk> (I still don't associate "beefy" with hot dogs, so even with the explanation at the end it still seems a bit weird to me.)
<MarkDude> Well apparently Runa has common sense- so I figured the answer was close
<MarkDude> Well it is also associated with bacon in a weird way, I am assuming the Jono type
<MarkDude> http://beefymiracle.org/history.html
<akk> Beef is associated with bacon?
<MarkDude> The 1st answer is better then the official history
<MarkDude> the last few releases bacon has been put forth as a name
<MarkDude> the reason it is rejected is due to the existence of Jono
<MarkDude> RH legal WONT allow bacon as a name- even tho it has been put forth for a few years
<MarkDude> Its  bit much now, FEdora planet is covered with beefy Miracle references
<MarkDude> well at least Ubuntu and Fedora can drop any air of superiority with the naming thing- Oneric and beefy- similar silliness - IMHO
 * MarkDude just figured you would enjoy Runa's question
<akk> Definitely, thanks.
<akk> It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who finds it baffling.
<akk> (Though I do totally get the desire to come up with a wonky silly codename -- that part isn't baffling.)
<MarkDude> Well I am glad they shot down my name suggestion codpiece :)
<akk> uh, yeah :)
<MarkDude> Common sense prevailed there at least
<akk> (or, worse, using that as the logo for BM)
<MarkDude> The goal was to come up with the worst name possible
<MarkDude> rofl
<akk> and btw, about the fact that the codename abbreviates to BM ...
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> BM jokes abound
<akk> I had a feeling I wasn't the first to discover that. :)
<MarkDude> I think RH legal wanted to object for that reason- realized they would look foolish- so they blinked 1st
<akk> Well, there's always the corporate tie-in. You know,
<akk> IBM, UBM, we all BM for IBM
 * MarkDude is stealing that akk
<akk> I stole it from an old book, "The Adolescence of P-1"
 * MarkDude also installed the Beefy Miracle remix - now my grub list has Ubuntu, Fedora, Puppy and Beefy Miracle
<akk> I wanted to name my latest talk (on patents) "IP, UP, we all P for IP" but decided it wouldn't fly.
<MarkDude> Well did you hear the name akgraner and rbergeron picked for their talk?
<akk> no
<MarkDude> They received a bit of consternation
<MarkDude> Two girls - one talk
<akk> oh, yeah, I did hear that
<akk> and some of the criticism of it
 * MarkDude has luckily avoided seeing the video that references
<MarkDude> It was changed for some material- not ALL of it tho
<MarkDude> Robyn is big on shock value
<MarkDude> akgraner, just has a funny sense of humor
<jdeslip> Good afternoon everyone
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11April10 edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-02
<philipballew> raevol, you around?
<raevol> indeedy
<raevol> hello philipballew
<philipballew> sd treating you well?
<raevol> heck yea
<raevol> you out of town?
<philipballew> no. im here. Eatin breakfast here now.
<philipballew> Would you be around for a ubuntu hour next tuesday?
<philipballew> or the week after?
<raevol> week after would be better, i'll be getting back from SF next monday and probably will be too wiped out after work on tuesday for it
<philipballew> alright. Ill anounce it in the next day or two. Also I have a coupple freebees for you to pick from. I sent you an email
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-03
<bkerensa> TIL not to expect my bluetooth headset to work on Ubuntu 12.04
<bkerensa> :(
<gua> bluetooth isn't always easy
<bkerensa> yeah
<gua> took me quite a while to set up tethering. i have it working now but i forget what i did even
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-04
<svanzoest> hello. is anyone planning to meet up in San Diego for Precise or is anyone meeting up regularly?
<dragon> The events are precisely listed at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events :)
<dragon> I see one in SF, but none in SD yet.
<akk> IIRC, ubuntu hours often don't make the loco events list for some reason.
<akk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours is a better place to look (I got there from the URL in the topic here)
<pleia2> people are supposed to be putting them on loco.ubuntu.com, but they don't always make it there
<pleia2> 19:27:12 < dragon> The events are precisely listed at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events :)
<pleia2> 19:27:29 < dragon> I see one in SF, but none in SD yet.
<pleia2> svanzoest1, regarding your question earlier ^^
<svanzoest1> @pleia2 thanks. I pinged https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew to see if he had anything planned
<pleia2> cool
<akk> He's here pretty often, too.
<svanzoest1> I run technology at a San Diego startup and we contribute back quite a bit, but thought it would be good to support Ubuntu in the community as well
<pleia2> svanzoest: great, we can always use more folks helping out (particularly planning and hosting events, people like coming to them but it can be hard to get people to run them :))
<svanzoest> makes sense. I could see folks getting hung up on desktop versus server ubuntu and not addressing either very well. Do people have specific topic meetups to address each of the groups?
<akk> 1st rule of Optimization Club is, you do not Optimize. 2nd rule: do not Optimize without measuring. http://is.gd/sgBQ6X
<broder> ++, but rule 7 is too low on the list
<svanzoest> having topics at an event is considered optimization?
<akk> Oh, actually I meant to post that in my twitter tab, sorry.
<akk> Desktop vs. server, no, at events like ubuntu hours everybody talks about everything.
<akk> Even other distros, sometimes.
<svanzoest> ubuntu hours seems like it is very much a social thing(tm)
<akk> Mostly, yes.
<svanzoest> not that that is a bad thing, but I could see there be a place for learning new things based on topics
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-05
<pleia2> my "I'm a local" pins for UDS have arrived \o/
<pleia2> I think 15 was too many :) not sure there will be that many of us from in town who can help with directions and touristy stuff
<philipballew> pleia2, we might have to each were several!
<philipballew> *wear
<pleia2> lol
<dragon> Didn't realize UDS was in Oakland. Awesome!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-06
<kdub> hola all!
<bkerensa> hola
 * bkerensa enjoys some tasty Molinari Salami imported from California :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-04-08
<philipballew> Question. I bought a game online and I wanted to install it but the package says its of bad quality. Can someone look at the package if I send them the link and tell me what I should do?
<philipballew> the games called linuxtycoon
<philipballew> nvm, i will just compile it
<bkerensa> philipballew: you can force the package to install even if its of bad quality
<philipballew> bkerensa,  would that mess anything up on my system though?
<bkerensa> philipballew: depends what is making the package of bad quality
<philipballew> thats a good point
<bkerensa> philipballew: in all liklihood though you should be able to rectify any issues it could potentially cause
<bkerensa> philipballew: likely the debian tree of the package is just of poor quality
<philipballew> valid point. I was gonna compile it, but checkinstall has a bug now that makes it not work very well at all.
<philipballew> Debian trees confuse me
<philipballew> :)
<bkerensa> might be nice to just repackage it :)
<bkerensa> and send them a new deb
<philipballew> wouldnt hurt. packaging is pretty easy once you do it a few times
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-01
<bkerensa> pleia2: https://github.com/mozilla/remo/tree/master/remo/reports
<darthrobot`> Title: [remo/remo/reports at master · mozilla/remo · GitHub]
<bkerensa> =o we should fork that for LoCo's for monthly reports
<pleia2> bkerensa: what is it?
<bkerensa> pleia2: its our Monthly Report Module for the Mozilla Reps program
<bkerensa> sends reminder e-mail to contacts about their monthly reports
<pleia2> what we really want is something that hooks into loco.ubuntu.com to pull things out, not yet another form to fill out (which is harder than just adding bullet points to a wiki, which people don't do)
<bkerensa> then they fill in form and tell us what they did.... what they plan to do next month and asks for links etc
<bkerensa> pleia2: ^ oh I agree :) I kind of abandoned wiki some time ago
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> is this django, or just a bunch of python scripts?
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com is django, so if it could be modified slightly it would be worth finding someone to work on it
<bkerensa> pleia2: tis django
<bkerensa> notably that report system used to... not sure if it still does but could export to moinmoin wiki
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> cool, so daker is the one you want to talk to about this, and itnet7 had mentioned at one point he might be willing to pitch in for the report creation bug ;)
<pleia2> bkerensa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/605651 is probably the bug you want to add notes to
<darthrobot`> Title: [Bug #605651 “Merge in Loco Reports into loco.ubuntu.com” : Bugs : LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> bkerensa: might I suggest less curt notes in the report? :) may be helpful to actually tell them it's a django thingy and explain what you explained to me
<kdub> philballew, sorry i couldn't make it last week, i had forgotten about the holy week stuff I had to make it to
<kdub> sounded like it was a good meeting though from the scrollback
<bkerensa> hah http://goo.gl/maps/dZSN0
<darthrobot`> [R: maps.google.ca] Title: [Portland, Ore, United States - Google Maps]
<bkerensa> Google put a bird where Portland is
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-02
<bkerensa> foss yeaaaah
<bkerensa> pleia2: looks like I am coming to Bay Area even though no UDS :)
<bkerensa> Mozilla Summit SF :)
<bkerensa> They are having three summits at concurrently =o
<bkerensa> philipballew: \o/
<philipballew> bkerensa, holla!
<philipballew> Hows Stumptown bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew: glorious... Lots of sun and a nice cool breeze
<philipballew> Oh wow. I should take a weekend trip up there one day. The rain must be nice.
<philipballew> bkerensa, Hope your book idea is a hit
<bkerensa> philipballew: we will see... :) I want to offer it for free... most publishers dont like free :P
<philipballew> Good point bkerensa .
<philipballew> Maybe at OSCON you can talk to Bill and tell him all about it.
<philipballew> I still need to see what I am doing to July, but if I have time I should be up there for OSCON, and if I am, I will help you with your  booth.
<philipballew> I will be in Mexico untill two days before.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Bill?
<philipballew> bkerensa, yeah, he is the head of that publishing company.
 * bkerensa facepalms
<bkerensa> philipballew: You mean Tim O'Reilly
<philipballew> yeah! That!
<bkerensa> Bill O'Reilly is a Republucan Crackpot
<philipballew> tim, bill, kinda close
<bkerensa> ahh :s
<bkerensa> in alternate universes perhaps :P
<bkerensa> Tim doesn't really make book decisions from what I gather
<philipballew> I've read a few of the "Republucan Crackpot" books. He does have his thoughts.
<bkerensa> O'Reilly is actually two companies
<philipballew> This is true.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-03
<MarkDude> Anyone able to tell if this bird is a Peregrine Falcon? https://plus.google.com/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5627748242523559489?authkey=COCT7YWa-NuoHw
<darthrobot`> Title: [Nature - Google+]
<akk> MarkDude: No, not a peregrine. I don't have my bird books here, but probably a red-shouldered hawk.
<akk> Nice pix of it! I've always had trouble getting good pix of them.
<akk> Best I've gotten (not nearly as good): http://shallowsky.com/Birds/showbird.php?pat=Raptors/red_shouldered_hawk
<darthrobot`> Title: [red shouldered hawk]
<MarkDude> Aha
<MarkDude> Ty akk
<MarkDude> Makes sense.
<MarkDude> The bird does not sound as impressive as I thought it would
<MarkDude> Makes sortof a chirping noise
<akk> Yeah, hawks make surprisingly un-fierce noises. :)
<MarkDude> Bluejays sound tougher
<akk> My mom used to work on animal documentaries, and she told me a story about when they needed to find a clip of the cry of the red hawk
<akk> (I suspect she meant red-tailed)
<akk> and they searched around and finally found it, and it was this wimpy "eep, eep" sound
<akk> and I think they opted to put in some dramatic music instead :)
<akk> Stellar's Jays actually like to imitate red-shouldered hawks.
<akk> Which probably makes them sound very fierce to whatever bird-eating predator they're trying to fool.
<akk> They used to fool me all the time, "How could a great big hawk be way up there at the top of that tree? Oh, it's just a jay again."
<MarkDude> There is a mated pair of jays that come to my feeder, unlike the others, these two are quiet
<MarkDude> Sorta nod to me to feed them
<MarkDude> No need to alert other birds
<akk> Nice!
<akk> I like jays, they're so smart.
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> I like crows also- but more at a distance
<MarkDude> hella smart
<akk> Yep!
<akk> I love watching crows and ravens practice flying.
<MarkDude> but there is a reason they are called a murder of crows
<MarkDude> They can chase of raptors in groups of 10+ here
<akk> And then jays and mockingbirds and blackbirds chase the crows.
<MarkDude> Yep
<akk> And smaller hawks chase bigger hawks.
<MarkDude> Circle of life
<MarkDude> Aerial fights are insane to watch
<akk> What's most fun, though, is seeing mockingbirds chase off cats and dogs. Those little guys (of both genders) are fearless.
<MarkDude> The most aawesome, are hummingbirds
<akk> Yeah, them too.
<MarkDude> Jays will chase cats from tree to tree
<akk> I still boggle that there's a whole working brain and heart and everything else inside that tiny body.
<MarkDude> Squirrels just complain a bit, jays will dive bomb
<MarkDude> brb
<MarkDude> Pi event on Sat, I know you wont are not free for a few months akk
<akk> Yeah, definitely not this sat. But maybe next month!
<MarkDude> But, I wanted to see if we could get some input from you on goals part
<MarkDude> We are gonna do a G+ hangout irc meeting Sat 3-4pm- for folks not able to attend
<MarkDude> Chris is having us get some accessories
 * MarkDude wants to see about starting with the flag waving wiring
<akk> No guarantees about where I'll be 3-4 on sat, but send me the link and if I'm near my computer, I'll try.
<MarkDude> http://raspi.tv/2013/how-to-make-your-own-raspberry-pi-flag-waving-demo
<darthrobot`> Title: [How to make your own Raspberry Pi flag-waving demo » RasPi.TV]
<MarkDude> Sure, if not we have a wiki page
<MarkDude> I like the flag one- since not much is needed to make it
<MarkDude> Using existing connectors first
<MarkDude> Then I can solder up a storm
<akk> Wow, the RPi can drive a servo directly? I'm surprised.
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> The way it does it is rather nice
<MarkDude> Needs to be tuned to servo
<akk> I would have worried about pulling too much current or getting back EMF or something.
<akk> Maybe servos don't have a risk of back EMF.
<MarkDude> The pin they use is isolated
 * MarkDude is assuming
<MarkDude> If it were variable - that might be an issue,
<MarkDude> it's one speed only
<akk> I didn't think anything was isolated in the RPi.
<MarkDude> Well you remember how I qualify my technical opinions;
<MarkDude> Think of me as a less charming Jono
 * MarkDude knows Community 1st, the rest comes down the list
<MarkDude> My real tech is actual electronics and soldering type stuff, as well as having a Ham license N6TBD
<MarkDude> So the Pi has been good for me to learn, especially with ARM having a great future as near as I can tell
<akk> Yep, certainly looks like it has.
<akk> Intel's dropped the ball on low-power chips.
 * MarkDude had not been thinking of EMF on that level, more so looking at it like straight electricity, and it would dissipate at such a quick rate vs distancce
<akk> I was warned about that being an issue if I tried to drive motors or speakers directly from an arduino.
<akk> And AFAIK the RPi is much more delicate than an arduino -- certainly it's far more sensitive to overvoltage.
<pleia2> yeah, people have toasted their pis by even using the wrong charging cable
<MarkDude> Ok, though servos are almost operated by relays
<MarkDude> the voltage to trigger is not always related to operating device
<akk> Really? I didn't know that.
<akk> I'd seen warnings against using big servos on arduinos, but that a small one was probably okay.
<MarkDude> 5V from battery only goes to the servo).
<MarkDude> In this project
<MarkDude> its using it as a pass thru in effect
<MarkDude> The ground is protected enough-
<MarkDude> From what I have read tho- what you are saying is true
<MarkDude> I think some of the switching can be done with simple switching relays. for some pretty neat more complex projects
 * MarkDude was thinking of emailing for Pi gatherings to DVLUG list, and one other Local ML
<MarkDude> RM be damed
<akk> I tried to use relays for my shark project, and had a lot of trouble (partly it was just finding the right kind of relay)
 * MarkDude kids of course.
<akk> and ended up having better success with transistors, once someone showed me how to use them.
<MarkDude> Well yep
<akk> MarkDude: As long as you say the RPis should run debian and not ubuntu, you might get away with it.
<akk> Just don't say the u-word on too many of those LUG lists. :)
<MarkDude> Its almost as if we could gather enough transistors - we could make a computer
<MarkDude> :D
<akk> Whoa, you think? :)
<MarkDude> Well, Debian of some sort, Fedora for server - and sumthin like Puppy or whatever develops as stable
 * MarkDude would like SELinux working for server
<MarkDude> Geek points
<MarkDude> What other list? Berkeley lug?
<MarkDude> Bug Jack?
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude should see if paulproteus is interested in such things, or just the next Geeknic
<MarkDude> Relays make a very satisfying geeky awesome click - its neato
<akk> True. Also, I love those great big relays with the transparent covers where you can see the levers moving.
<akk> Dunno if they make those any more, but I had one when I was a kid.
 * MarkDude is thinking of doing this like Univac
<MarkDude> Add blinky lights for NO reason
<MarkDude> You can get them at Ham swap meets
<akk> It's even better when there is a reason. Like on connection machines, where the lights indicated which processor was active.
<akk> blinky lights FTW
<MarkDude> Yep
 * MarkDude has stack of them waiting to be used in projects
 * MarkDude likes the center part of Radio Shack. The DRAWERS
<akk> There are other parts of Radio Shack? :)
<akk> Though I usually get stuff like that from Halted or Anchor. I only go to RS if it's Sunday and everyone else is closed and I can't wait.
<MarkDude> The manager knows my routine, wander first- looking for bargains, then the drawers
<MarkDude> Its an addiction
 * MarkDude wants to see what we can do with LCD fun also
<akk> LCDs are fun but a lot harder to wire up.
 * MarkDude actuall started wiring ICs
<MarkDude> like chips in boards
<akk> Another cool but usually pointless thing, then: wire-wrap.
<MarkDude> if you were good, you just needed heatsinks
<MarkDude> OMG
 * MarkDude is adding that ot BAMF/Pi todo list
<MarkDude> in colors
<MarkDude> Its actually useful for some things- like marking the deadly wires for solar panels- or other fun
<MarkDude> Mostly it looks cool
 * MarkDude needs to post pics if his Pi and post it later
<bkerensa> mm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-04
<grantbow> MarkDude: is the Pi running Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> grantbow: Ubuntu does support the Pi
<bkerensa> well not any supported releases of Ubuntu anyways
<bkerensa> The arm chip on the Pi is too old
 * grantbow nods
<philipballew> pleia2, Must be nice to see your home state in the news!
<philipballew> http://www.kvue.com/news/201427871.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Georgia high school to host first integrated prom | kvue.com Austin]
<pleia2> philipballew: haha, I only lived there for like 18 months :)
 * pleia2 has too many home states
<philipballew> that could be nice!
 * philipballew is unsure where to call home these days
<raevol> mounting remote folders by ssh in nautilus
<raevol> i love linux
<philipballew> raevol, it sure is easy sometimes
<raevol> yea
<raevol> you know what is strange
<raevol> so our router doesn't have QoS
<raevol> so anything that wants to shut it down basically can, with too much traffic
<raevol> but consistently that is the mac computers on our network
<raevol> and i have no idea why...
<raevol> well, i mean it's when they run system updates
<raevol> but what is it about mac system update traffic that just houses a network?
<raevol> reading about how to set up a local apt-mirror
<raevol> oh linux
<raevol> you so nutty
<philipballew> linux is weird
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-05
<bkerensa> pleia2: <moray> DebConf team to organise DebConf14 in Portland, USA including help from Portland bid team
<pleia2> bkerensa: congrats!
<bkerensa> pleia2: hope to see you there! August 2014
<pleia2> it's a long way off, but I'll aim for it :)
<raevol> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/1bnaoh/valves_gdc_talk_slides_porting_source_to_linux/
<darthrobot> Title: [Valve's GDC talk slides: Porting Source to Linux : linux_gaming]
<kdub> raevol, cool
<kdub> they're going to like the whole world of agl/wgl/blahblahblah consolidating around egl
<raevol> nice
<raevol> i'll admit i skimmed most of it D: was mostly looking for the "d3d sucks" statement, but that must have been spoken, hoping for a video :P haha
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: April 7th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-04-06
<MarkDude> Pi party today Torikun
<MarkDude> As well as any last minute folks?
<akk> whahh, no
<akk> gee, invite and run :)
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<The_Letter_M> How do I change my irc password?
<The_Letter_M> I'm logged in from my phone and stupid auto correct sent my password to the wrong person instead of Nickserv
<geofft> send "help" to nickserv, it should tell you what commands are
<akk> The_Letter_M: I think if you /msg nickserv help it will tell you (sorry, I don't know offhand)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-31
<nhaines> Just a heads-up.  The latest news articles/blog posts by OMG!Ubuntu! and bkerensa are basically blatant lies that betray a devastating lack of understanding about search scopes or Unity 8 design work, and furthermore are extremely misleading to desktop Ubuntu users in regards to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and 14.10.
<nhaines> So if anyone has any questions about the home lens going away in Unity 8 and how that affects searching, let me know and I'll try to rustle up some accurate information.
<nhaines> But in the meantime, don't spread these lies.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-01
<nhaines> It's kind of a shame.  OMG! Ubuntu! had started turning out some decent articles, but now they're back to click bait.
<nhaines> And unfortunately, certain Ubuntu members are determined to race them to the bottom.  :(
<rww> What will the Privacy section of System Settings look like under Unity 8? Are some of those options unneeded now?
<nhaines> Nah, they're probably still appropriate.
<rww> and as far as Privacy International (one of the groups he mentioned) goes, they lost a lot of caring by me with that baseband nonsense
<nhaines> rww: I feel the exact same.
<rww> (unless we're saying Ubuntu Desktop is non-free because Dell ships it on desktops with non-free UEFI/BIOS/whatever now, which would be kind of hilarious.)
<nhaines> Apparently we're maybe doing a flash farm for Ingress and I need to go drive a couple blocks over and join in.  Further ranting averted for now.  :P
<rww> nice. happy hacking :)
<nhaines> Thanks.  Will be nice to fill in supplies a little after keeping the Recursion target portal blue.  Got to meet all the other characters.  http://ubuntuone.com/0nsIgyxlkyOcrhT3WhcPAS
<nhaines> Also, hooray for U1!
<nhaines> Let's use this one instead then.  http://ubuntuone.com/4AbLFNX0jJKIW1yA6jmFIE
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [784266]
<nhaines> And note the shiny metal Recursion event pin I got.  It's almost as nice as the in-game badge Niantic promised they'll email me.  :P
<pleia2> jyo: \o/
<Corey> WHEEEEEE.
<pleia2> hey Corey
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-02
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hours sorted \o/
<nhaines> Yay!
<nhaines> pleia2: I made OMG! Ubuntu! mad at me.  :P
<pleia2> it's happened to the best of us
<nhaines> Oh, I thought about it for a bit and I've determined they're being ridiculous.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> I decided that publishing a news article and then being upset because someone in a small IRC channel disagreed with it instead of privately contacting the journalist is unreasonable.
<pleia2> oh, there is that
<nhaines> It might've been blog fodder for me but I've been playing the new Kerbal Space Program update and it's soooo fun.
<pleia2> I've been binge watching Mad Men all evening
<nhaines> I caught up on a couple podcasts.  I like to pretend that makes KSP "productive" since there's background noise.
<pleia2> hehe
<jose> any of you guys have tried solving freenode's april fools' quiz?
<pleia2> the weather has me feeling out of sorts and my husband's out of town this week
<nhaines> jose: nope!
<pleia2> not in such a productive mood today
<nhaines> pleia2: sounds like the perfect excuse for a visit to the holodeck!
<pleia2> hehe
<raevol> halfway there...
<pleia2> morning
<raevol> ugh
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://www.thebolditalic.com/articles/4717-hacked-prius-running-on-muni-power-lines
<darthrobot> Title: [Hacked Prius Running on MUNI Power Lines - The Bold Italic - San Francisco]
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> oh april 1st
<pleia2> it is funny though
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-03
<nhaines> RIP Ubuntu One file services.  :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-04
<pleia2> gah, really need to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects - Ubuntu Wiki]
 * pleia2 makes attempt
<nhaines> I just did a quick update on it yesterday or the day before.  :)
<nhaines> It's pretty out of date though.
<pleia2> should be sorted now
<pleia2> and updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease with SF details so far
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/TrustyRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Whew, resumé updated, and then put aside for four hours, and then edited for typos.
<nhaines> I swear every time I open that thing, LibreOffice inserts typos in the oldest job desciptions to thwart me.  :P
 * ianorlin doesn't really like job hunting
<nhaines> Me either.  But updating it (and LinkedIn) was on the to-do list for a while, and I had a dream job open up, so my hand was forced.
<ianorlin> ah
<nhaines> Forced to be a responsible adult!  :)
<raevol> happy Friday!!
<philipballew> pleia2, Sending you a pm, and wanted to let you know its coming if that is alright.
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
<rww> pleia2 has been spamming my inbox with wikichanges today. Keeps reminding me that I said I'd clean some wiki things up :c
<pleia2> spam :D
<rww> Also keeps reminding me that I should set up procmail. Although ubuntu-touch@ does that too.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: April 6th at 7PM | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> there, added social media links to our site
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-04-06
 * ianorlin is finding that synaptic makes more sense after you have been using apt for a while on the command line
<`Fibz> synaptic is my friend. we don't always agree on things but it's been there for me through the good times and the bad  :)
<nhaines> I haven't used Synaptic in ages.
<rww> I use aptitude.
<nhaines> I use apt.
<nhaines> Also update-manager.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-31
<nhaines> 10:36 < nhaines> Just giving notice that I ordered a Nexus 7 on Groupon to use with Ubuntu, so it's safe to drop support for the hardware now.
<nhaines> 10:36 * ogra_ notes down ...
<nhaines> 10:37 < ogra_> nhaines, i'll bring it up in one of the next meetings, thanks for the info
<nhaines> 10:37 < nhaines> +1, great efficiency!
<nhaines> Who says Canonical's unapproachable with new ideas?
<elky> lol
 * ianorlin is applying for membership 
<nhaines> Be sure to link your application in channel!
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walterorlin
<darthrobot> Title: [walterorlin - Ubuntu Wiki]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-01
<ianorlin> nhaines ^^
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-03
<ianorlin> \o/
<nhaines> ianorlin: oh geeze, did it come up already?  I wanted to add a testimonial to your page.  :(
<nhaines> On the other hand, your prolific work speaks for itself.
<ianorlin> ah yeah it did and I got it
<nhaines> Congrats!  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-04
<ianorlin> isn't there a meeting this Sunday and topic hasn't been updated...
<elky> because i haven't done the followup stuff yet. been distracted/busy
<elky> you have access to update the topic i think
<elky> we apparently forgot it was easter sunday too, and forgot to cancel the meeting 2 weeks ago. i hope anyone shows up
<elky> nhaines: ^
<nhaines> Ooh, I was going to do the meeting announcement yesterday and completely forgot.
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: April 5th at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<elky> ok so apparently neither ianorlin or i can op ourselves. pleia2 you'll need to add us.
<elky> (i had a little help there :P)
<elky> nhaines: ok wiki done and irc now done too
 * ianorlin also wonders if the email for new members got sent out yet and when I can ask for a cloak
<elky> if you've been added to the members group on launchpad, you can ask for the cloak
<nhaines> ^ this
<nhaines> elky: thanks for doing the wiki stuff.
<elky> yw
<pleia2> elky: done
<elky> pleia2: thanks <3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-04-05
<nhaines> elky: I'm stuck with about 150 pieces of IKEA parts at the moment.  Can you shoot out a meeting reminder?  I'll do it in a couple hours if not.
<elky> nhaines: sorry only just saw this now
<elky> sending now
<elky> nhaines: sent
<nhaines> elky: not a problem.  Just packed up the packaging for the new clothes dresser, which is all assembled and even appears to be squared properly.
<nhaines> Arigatou, elky-san.
<elky> yeah when you said it was ikea i figured you might be lost for days
<nhaines> The instructions were surprisingly clear.  Other than when I shoved a plastic screw all the way under my thumbnail, assembly was fairlyh painless.
<elky> it's only fair after that kind of torture that you don't have other mishaps
<nhaines> Oh, no, it was right near the end.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-05
<nhaines> pleia2: surprise!  Virus!
<pleia2> nhaines: indeed x_x I wasn't at dinner, I was in the bathroom \o/
<pleia2> and I need to get back to bed now, still not 100% (arguably 50%)
<pleia2> no response from jono about release party at github yet
<pleia2> and I'm starting to get snowed under with work and the openstack summit approaching
<pleia2> and book things
<nhandler> I ran into him on Thursday and he said he was going to talk to his boss about the party.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-08
<nhaines> I created all the things for ubuntu-wallpapers-xenial and my merge proposal was accepted!  \o/
<pleia2> I also enjoyed http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-default-wallpapers-revealed-gallery-502692.shtml
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) Default Wallpapers Revealed]
<pleia2> "Ubuntu project member Nathan Haines has just informed us about the initial availability of the default wallpapers for the upcoming Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) operating system."
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> it said you picked the winners, but I'm just glad it didn't say you worked for Canonical, small victories
<nhandler> nhaines: At least they got your name right. seb128 thought I made the change :)
<pleia2> nha* is a problem
<nhaines> pleia, nhandler: haha, well, I sent the tip to OMG Ubuntu and Softpedia myself.  I *am* rather impressed that they have remembered I'm an "Ubuntu project member" even if I wonder if I should ask them to drop the "project" bit.  :)
<nhaines> I sort of picked the winners, although this time around, taking all images and eliminating all uneligible images (bad licensing or watermarks, etc.) left 10 photos and 2 wallpapers which was my goal, so there was no actual agency involved.  :)
<nhaines> (That is to say, after ranking submission by number of votes, I had enough from the top three rankings to fill the required number of images.)
<nhaines> Next cycle I'll work on getting them to say I've "announced" the winners.  ;)
<nhaines> Yay, SpaceX landed their Falcon 9 first stage onto their drone ship!  It was a beautiful landing.  :)
<akk> Woo!
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/00tVeDd.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [1046040]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-09
<MarkDude> Who would I talk to in Cali Team to get some swag/media for upcoming FOSS event?
<pleia2> you can just mention it here
<pleia2> or email the list, all the right people are in both places :)
<nhaines> Also, we're pretty much out of media for the rest of the cycle.
<MarkDude> Ok, I can burn some media. I can follow up on ML. Also working on doing a few Creative Commons Salons. De Anza and Sudo Room Oakland. I hope a few folks might be able to go to those :)
<MarkDude> Ty.
<pleia2> the new release comes out in 2 weeks so we'll have dvds some time after that
<pleia2> just let us know several (typically 6) weeks ahead so we can get materials, they ship from the UK
<pleia2> I have some pins and pens
<MarkDude> Way cool, the DeAnza event might be 7 weeks away, so we should have time. /me is working on new organized skills :D
<MarkDude> Doing the math, if so I would need let folks know within a week :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-04-10
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3 @ Bobby G's Pizzeria https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
<MichaelPaoli> ... four of us here already.  :-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-04-03
<nhaines> Hello, hello.  It's meeting time.
<lynorian> sorry for being so late
<nhaines> lynorian: it's okay.  I ironically got called away as soon as I typed the above.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-04-04
<pleia2> as usual, I was on a plane during meeting time, sorry about that
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-04-05
<spyjake12> Hi Everyone
<spyjake12> How are you all today?:)
<spyjake12> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, April 16th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<chelz> bye jake ;(
<philipballew> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<darthrobot_> Title: [Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, rather than Phone and convergence | Ubuntu Insights]
<philipballew> ^ the tldr is no more phone basically from what I saw
<chelz> https://pay.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/63mxms/ubuntu_1804_to_ship_with_gnome_desktop_not_unity/
<darthrobot_> Title: [Ubuntu 18.04 To Ship with GNOME Desktop, Not Unity : linux]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-04-05
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for doing the thing! <3
<pleia2> nhaines: welcome :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-04-03
<carbonzero> just got asked if there's support for an HP Pavilion 23 all-in-one monitor PC. I'm looking up specs to see what it's got onboard.
<aidian> i mean.. "probably"?
<carbonzero> aidian, ok. I looked at the specs online and it's 64 bit AMD so shouldn't be a problem
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-04-04
<aidian> https://www.zdnet.com/article/apache-web-server-bug-grants-root-access-on-shared-hosting-environments/
<aidian> go update your web servers, everyone
<aidian> sooo.
<aidian> i'm not really familiar with package maintaining.
<aidian> but /bin/dash changed behavior from 16.04->18.04, which is breaking another package i need.
<aidian> the package i need, votca-csg, does have a fix, but it's not in the 18.04 repo. but it _is_ in 19.04
<aidian> i'm not entirely sure how to solve this
<aidian> and no, i can't update the whole system to 19.04 for one dumb package
<aidian> anyone have any suggestions or advice? it seems like the 18.04 package probably _should_ be updated to the not broken version
<aidian> cause otherwise the software is basically DOA without a really horrible workaround
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-04-05
<DonkeyHotei> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<DonkeyHotei> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nhaines> aidian: If you're familiar with the fix itself, you can submit a bug report for 18.04 LTS (bionic) and ask the fix to be applied.  Better if you can use bzr to branch the 18.04 source and apply the fix and upload that to Launchpad.  (If you know how to apply the fix, I can help with the uploading.)
<aidian> nhaines: i don't know exactly what they did in their code to fix it
<aidian> except stop using that particular perl structure
<aidian> maybe i'll contact the authors and see if they'll consider submitting one of those stable release updates, though
<aidian> apparently this has been known since 16.04, even
<aidian> backports would be good too, hm
<aidian> hmmmm yes
<aidian> i may have to learn how to at least submit a backport request
<nhaines> aidian: if it's mostly perl, you might be able to install the 19.04 packages and see if they'll work on 18.04.  That might be a stopgap.  Virtual machines or Linux containers might be your friend there, just as a scratch surface.  :)
<aidian> i actually did set up a containerized verison for now
<aidian> the package is not mostly perl, it is only partly perl
<aidian> the compile dependencies are bearish or i'd have just compiled the latest
<aidian> i can do, but it's complicated
<aidian> container isn't ideal either
<aidian> but it does seem to work tentatively, i'm waiting on input from the actual user to see how it goes
<aidian> VM isn't really an option either
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-03-31
<ukd1> hey - I'm having issues with getting gdm3 / x to not crash in a loop - I'd love some help. Some logs here: https://gist.github.com/ukd1/de0fb8542a194a11902f3662db07d820 - kinda stuck!
